# 11/1 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Any Man With Two Hands Can Cost You A Title Opportunity



## CJ

> Tonight on “Miz TV,” Daniel Bryan will discuss who will be representing SmackDown LIVE at Survivor Series. Plus, following an impulsive “No Chin Music” on “The Champ that Runs the Camp,” there is no telling how The Lunatic Fringe will choose to deal with James Ellsworth.











*Who will Bryan send to Survivor Series to represent SmackDown LIVE?*​


> Tonight on “Miz TV,” just 24 hours after Raw begun to arm itself for the coming Team Red vs. Team Blue showdown, Daniel Bryan will discuss who will be representing SmackDown LIVE at Survivor Series. And we can’t wait to find out exactly who the blue brand’s savvy General Manager has in mind.
> 
> Last week, Bryan announced a series of qualifying matches to determine who will join SmackDown Tag Team Champions Rhyno & Heath Slater in representing Team Blue in the 10-on-10 Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination Match. The Hype Bros answered the call by besting The Ascension, but who else will capture the right to represent their brand in the ultimate showdown against Raw on Nov. 20?
> 
> Speaking of Survivor Series, Nikki Bella won the right to captain the 5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Women's Elimination Match last week. But who will she be leading? If it turns out to be Carmella, watch out. After The Princess of Staten Island attacked Fearless Nikki moments after her match last week, we kind of get the feeling that she will not be willing to listen to Bella leadership. On the other hand, any grouping of the competitive members of SmackDown LIVE’s Women’s division is likely to be met with all-out chaos.
> 
> Moreover, we still have no idea who will compete for the blue brand in the 5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Men's Elimination Match. Any combination is sure to make for a formidable team. But will it be John Cena? WWE World Champion AJ Styles? Dean Ambrose? Intercontinental Champion Dolph Ziggler? The Miz, Bray Wyatt, Randy Orton, Baron Corbin … James Ellsworth?











*Will Dean Ambrose decide to annihilate James Ellsworth?*​


> Last week on SmackDown, James Ellsworth lost control and superkicked WWE World Champion AJ Styles, inadvertently costing Dean Ambrose a WWE World Title opportunity in the process.
> 
> So what now? Ellsworth publically apologized for his actions on WWE Talking Smack and on social media. At this point, there is no indication as to whether he has talked to Ambrose personally, but he clearly regrets his actions. Will that be enough to smooth things over? When one considers the unpredictable nature of The Lunatic Fringe on his best days, Ellsworth could be in some very big trouble. Find out how much tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network.











*Has Randy Orton joined The Wyatt Family?*​


> Wow! In the midst of Kane’s No Disqualification Match against Bray Wyatt one week ago, Randy Orton sent shockwaves through Team Blue when he emerged to hit The Demon with an RKO. Pressed as to why he did what he did, The Viper said simply, “If you can’t beat ‘em, join ‘em.”
> 
> Does that mean that WWE’s Apex Predator has actually decided to join The Wyatt Family? If it does, Bray Wyatt seemed as surprised as anyone to know it.
> 
> In any event, the possibly itself has raised a ton of questions. For instance, if Orton has joined The Wyatts, is there anything that can stop The New Face of Fear from finally taking over SmackDown LIVE? Could The Viper be simply playing Wyatt in order to unleash the ultimate mind game on his established adversary? What sort of Hell is Kane prepared to unleash in response to the surprise attack? And will there be anything left of the blue brand when he does?











*Will we finally see the SmackDown LIVE debut of … Curt Hawkins?*​


> It was finally the moment: Two weeks ago, Curt Hawkins was scheduled to compete on SmackDown LIVE for the very first time. Would he change the very fabric of sports-entertainment? Well … we still don’t know. That’s because after his opponent Apollo Crews grew tired of the outspoken competitor running his mouth and opted to take him down before the bell, Hawkins accused him of ruining his debut and stormed off.
> 
> Will tonight’s SmackDown LIVE finally be the night for Hawkins? And, if it is, will Crews be his opponent? Find out tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network, with expert analysis beginning at 7:30 ET/6:30 C on the SmackDown LIVE Pre-Show, available across all digital platforms.


Source: WWE.com

This weeks SmackDown is live from the Prudential Center in Newark, New Jersey.

-----

Looking forward to seeing what Ambrose has planned for Ellsworth :beckylol


----------



## TD Stinger

Like always, looking forward to a solid show.

I don’t expect Ambrose to go full heel, but I would be disappointed if he just let’s Ellsworth off the hook and starts acing like wacky Uncle Dean. Even if he just gets in his face, cuts a heated promo, and tells him to never let it happen again, I could accept that. Just please don’t cut jokes.

And since this will be the Smackdown after HIAC, I imagine on next week’s Raw and Smackdown will be centered around forming the teams for Survivor Series.

I’ll be interested to see what’s next with Becky/Alexa. I imagine Becky will get a measure of revenge after the beat down last week. Don’t really need another promo duel.

And as far as the Orton/Wyatt situation goes, IDK. I’m glad they pulled off some kind of twist but I can’t help but think this will end the same way did when Bryan “joined” the Family.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Will this be the week Miz cant even get TV time?


----------



## Acezwicker

TD Stinger said:


> Like always, looking forward to a solid show.
> 
> I don’t expect Ambrose to go full heel, but I would be disappointed if he just let’s Ellsworth off the hook and starts acing like wacky Uncle Dean. Even if he just gets in his face, cuts a heated promo, and tells him to never let it happen again, I could accept that. Just please don’t cut jokes.
> 
> And since this will be the Smackdown after HIAC, I imagine on next week’s Raw and Smackdown will be centered around forming the teams for Survivor Series.
> 
> *I’ll be interested to see what’s next with Becky/Alexa. I imagine Becky will get a measure of revenge after the beat down last week. Don’t really need another promo duel.*
> 
> And as far as the Orton/Wyatt situation goes, IDK. I’m glad they pulled off some kind of twist but I can’t help but think this will end the same way did when Bryan “joined” the Family.


What's wrong with that? This is the week before Scotland. One last sell before the big match aint gonna hurt. You don't wanna give too much away. You can keep heat building Alexa before Scotland. Becky should and probably will retain, it makes the most sense to.


----------



## Mox Girl

Dean showed incredible restraint at the end of SDL this week, I was surprised he didn't just immediately kick Ellsworth's ass :lol


----------



## Ace

This Ellsworth stuff is getting ridiculous. Poor Dean is going to have to work angles with him now...

Hope AJ at least shifts his attention to leading Team SD to glory.


----------



## Guest_Booker

It's interesting to see where they go with the Ellsworth angle. This sure has to lead to AJ/Ambrose blowoff at Survivor Series or TLC? I wonder if they just write Ellsworth off TV by having one of them beat him to death or something like that.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Acezwicker said:


> What's wrong with that? This is the week before Scotland. One last sell before the big match aint gonna hurt. You don't wanna give too much away. You can keep heat building Alexa before Scotland. Becky should and probably will retain, it makes the most sense to.


Now neither woman is bad on the mic, but neither is great on the mic either or consistently good, promo battles/deuls are better off reserved for at least consistently good mic workers, rather than over exposing someones weak(er) area.


----------



## Acezwicker

Rated R Maryse said:


> Now neither woman is bad on the mic, but neither is great on the mic either or consistently good, promo battles/deuls are better off reserved for at least consistently good mic workers, rather than over exposing someones weak(er) area.



Becky should be better this week than last because she is going to be more in rhythm. As long as they don't have a match together or a big brawl.


----------



## SkipMDMan

Ellsworth was a guest on the local Baltimore radio show Friday. He really does seem a nice guy, he says he's just on a week to week WWE contract. Even though the whole concept is silly I'm glad WWE is doing something with him, not that I want an entire Ellsworth show but there's enough time to get him a few minutes. 

It will be interesting to see what happens with Dean this week.


----------



## TD Stinger

Acezwicker said:


> What's wrong with that? This is the week before Scotland. One last sell before the big match aint gonna hurt. You don't wanna give too much away. You can keep heat building Alexa before Scotland. Becky should and probably will retain, it makes the most sense to.


To me, they’ve already said everything they need to say. “You’re fairy tale will end” and “I’m not giving up something I’ve worked my entire career for.” Don’t get me wrong they’re strong enough on the mic but I don’t need them to say the same thing 2 weeks in a row.

This week I keep it simple. Have Alexa squash a jobber, Maybe cut a quick promo after the match, Becky comes out, they have a quick brawl with Alexa bailing and Becky standing strong. Yes, it’s simple. But sometimes simple is better than doing too much.


----------



## Acezwicker

TD Stinger said:


> To me, they’ve already said everything they need to say. “You’re fairy tale will end” and “I’m not giving up something I’ve worked my entire career for.” Don’t get me wrong they’re strong enough on the mic but I don’t need them to say the same thing 2 weeks in a row.
> 
> This week I keep it simple. Have Alexa squash a jobber, Maybe cut a quick promo after the match, Becky comes out, they have a quick brawl with Alexa bailing and Becky standing strong. Yes, it’s simple. But sometimes simple is better than doing too much.


So you want Becky to lose the title? Why would Becky keep making the same mistakes she has made in the past. The worst way to book babyfaces is to have them make the same mistakes over and over again.


----------



## TD Stinger

Acezwicker said:


> So you want Becky to lose the title? Why would Becky keep making the same mistakes she has made in the past. The worst way to book babyfaces is to have them make the same mistakes over and over again.


? What mistake? Getting payback for someone spray painting your back while you out cold? That’s not a mistake, that’s just classic wrestling logic.

Mistake is when she trusted Paige even after she told her she was irrelevant. Mistake is when she trusted Charlotte when she said she wouldn’t use her dad. Those were mistakes. I don’t see how this is a mistake.

And how would any of this cause her to lose the title?


----------



## Acezwicker

TD Stinger said:


> ? What mistake? Getting payback for someone spray painting your back while you out cold? That’s not a mistake, that’s just classic wrestling logic.
> 
> Mistake is when she trusted Paige even after she told her she was irrelevant. Mistake is when she trusted Charlotte when she said she wouldn’t use her dad. Those were mistakes. I don’t see how this is a mistake.
> 
> And how would any of this cause her to lose the title?


Becky gets pissed off gets into a brawl on the go home show, then loses the big match because she can't keep her composure. It happened with Natalya and it happened with Charlotte. 

The smarter option would be for Bryan to opt a no contact clause to preserve the match for Scotland. The catch is Becky makes physical contact with Alexa she will lose her title and if Alexa makes physical contact with Becky she loses her title shot.

You have Alexa frequently antagonize Becky trying to get Becky to hit Alexa, but Becky won't budge. This way you show that Becky has learned from past mistakes.


----------



## TD Stinger

Acezwicker said:


> Becky gets pissed off gets into a brawl on the go home show, then loses the big match because she can't keep her composure. It happened with Natalya and it happened with Charlotte.
> 
> The smarter option would be for Bryan to opt a no contract clause to preserve the match for Scotland. The catch is Becky makes physical contact with Alexa she will lose her title and if Alexa makes physical contact with Becky she loses her title shot.
> 
> You have Alexa frequently antagonize Becky trying to get Becky to hit Alexa, but Becky won't budge. This way you show that Becky has learned from past mistakes.


If I remember, she lost to Charlotte because Daddy Flair got involved. And when she has lost, it’s been more of a case that she gets screwed rather then she loses her composure.

Now I don’t mind your idea because then Alexa could antagonize Becky without getting attacked. But that really wouldn’t be character development would it? Becky wouldn’t be “realizing her mistakes” as you see it. She would just come into the match even more heated in that case, even more likely to “make a mistake” as you see it. My idea would be basically get it out of her system and then wrestle a clean match in Glasglow.

And this whole mindset of wrestler A was strong going into the title match, which means wrestler B is going over. That is more of just a fear some fans have that has been disproven several times. Look at Daniel Bryan before WM 30 for just one example. Or for a recent example look at Dean/AJ. AJ kicked Dean in the nuts in the go home show and still won the title at the PPV. I know that’s not exactly what you’re saying but other people will think that if Becky got a measure of revenge.


----------



## Acezwicker

TD Stinger said:


> If I remember, she lost to Charlotte because Daddy Flair got involved. And when she has lost, it’s been more of a case that she gets screwed rather then she loses her composure.
> 
> Now I don’t mind your idea because then Alexa could antagonize Becky without getting attacked. But that really wouldn’t be character development would it? Becky wouldn’t be “realizing her mistakes” as you see it. She would just come into the match even more heated in that case, even more likely to “make a mistake” as you see it. My idea would be basically get it out of her system and then wrestle a clean match in Glasglow.
> 
> And this whole mindset of wrestler A was strong going into the title match, which means wrestler B is going over. That is more of just a fear some fans have that has been disproven several times. Look at Daniel Bryan before WM 30 for just one example. Or for a recent example look at Dean/AJ. AJ kicked Dean in the nuts in the go home show and still won the title at the PPV. I know that’s not exactly what you’re saying but other people will think that if Becky got a measure of revenge.


There was a raw match where she lost clean to Charlotte because she lost her cool.

There wouldn't be character development in your case just the feud getting more heated.

There is always carry over from a heated exchange. In story there is no 1 week break just because it appears that way on t.v.


----------



## TD Stinger

Acezwicker said:


> There was a raw match where she lost clean to Charlotte because she lost her cool.
> 
> *There wouldn't be character development in your case just the feud getting more heated.*
> 
> There is always carry over from a heated exchange. In story there is no 1 week break just because it appears that way on t.v.


Again, that's not what I said.

Say they did what you said. Bryan says they can't touch each other. Alexa just continues to berate Becky. Wouldn't that make Becky even more upset? Wouldn't that make her even more furious? Wouldn't that make her even likely to make a mistake as you say? I mean you're kind of contradicting yourself here.

What I suggest won't lead to any character development. It's just in kayfabe for Becky to get a measure of revenge and release some steam and in reality gives them interaction without going overboard.


----------



## Acezwicker

TD Stinger said:


> Again, that's not what I said.
> 
> Say they did what you said. Bryan says they can't touch each other. Alexa just continues to berate Becky. Wouldn't that make Becky even more upset? Wouldn't that make her even more furious? Wouldn't that make her even likely to make a mistake as you say? I mean you're kind of contradicting yourself here.
> 
> What I suggest won't lead to any character development. It's just in kayfabe for Becky to get a measure of revenge and release some steam and in reality gives them interaction without going overboard.


Alexa is so focused on pissing off Becky, that when nothing works she gets frustrated herself. Revenge in a small battle vs winning the war what's bigger?


----------



## AmbroseRanger

I just know that 1 James ellsworth match was enough, 2 were too many, 3 are out of the récords and I guess we are having him a 4the time, pls Dean ambrose do not fight him, forgive him and let it go.


----------



## TD Stinger

Acezwicker said:


> Alexa is so focused on pissing off Becky, that when nothing works she gets frustrated herself. *Revenge in a small battle vs winning the war what's bigger?*


How bout both?

Becky blows some steam off and then goes into the title match with a clear head and wins.

I feel like you’re not listening to me. You started this by saying Becky’s mistake in your opinion is losing her cool. Well, if they did what you suggested, it would only piss Becky off even more. And then she would go into the match with even more fire with an even bigger chance of her losing her cool.

And talking about Alexa losing her cool, she does that almost every match. I saw her kicking and screaming over a random TV match. She already has that weakness.

If your idea is for Becky to allow for cooler heads to prevail, then your idea fails because Becky would only get more pissed off and she wouldn’t be restraining herself, she would be forced not to do anything which would only anger her more.


----------



## Acezwicker

TD Stinger said:


> How bout both?
> 
> Becky blows some steam off and then goes into the title match with a clear head and wins.
> 
> I feel like you’re not listening to me. You started this by saying Becky’s mistake in your opinion is losing her cool. Well, if they did what you suggested, it would only piss Becky off even more. And then she would go into the match with even more fire with an even bigger chance of her losing her cool.
> 
> And talking about Alexa losing her cool, she does that almost every match. I saw her kicking and screaming over a random TV match. She already has that weakness.
> 
> If your idea is for Becky to allow for cooler heads to prevail, then your idea fails because Becky would only get more pissed off and she wouldn’t be restraining herself, she would be forced not to do anything which would only anger her more.


Attrition doesn't allow the choice for both.

An angry fighter is a sloppy fighter. 

Becky would be countering Alexa's moves or outwrestling her.


----------



## TD Stinger

Acezwicker said:


> Attrition doesn't allow the choice for both.
> 
> An angry fighter is a sloppy fighter.
> 
> Becky would be countering Alexa's moves or outwrestling her.


Yeah, you’re not listening to me. Just forget because I’m tired of explaining it.


----------



## Lothario

I know he isn't likely going heel but if they're going to do it with Ellsworth, I'd strongly recommend they make haste. Meme's have a shelf life and if he's overexposed, that expiration date will approach rapidly. Hell, depending on who you ask, it's already here. :lol When that's the case, the heel turn falls flat because the fans are genuinely elated and pop, effectively making the guy trying to get heel heat a tweener. I don't see Ambrose turning as he pretty much is already a heelish-tweener 80% of the time post Backlash but I'm hoping they let it simmer for a couple of weeks. Whether at SvrS or the go home show, Ellsworth has to eat Dirty Deeds for the sheer sake of it all. Just because. :lol


----------



## yeahbuddy

Looking forward to miz tv with Daniel Bryan


----------



## Ace

Another filler show with a main event talent getting stuck with an angle with a jobber.

SD really have messed up AJ and Ambrose with this shit with Ellsworth.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Ace said:


> Another filler show with a main event talent getting stuck with an angle with a jobber.
> 
> SD really have messed up AJ and Ambrose with this shit with Ellsworth.


Look on the bright side. At least they'll have the privilege of getting to make Roman look strong at Survivor Series.


----------



## Ace

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Look on the bright side. At least they'll have the privilege of getting to make Roman look strong at Survivor Series.


 Both of them are screwed, they're going to team with Ziggler, Corbin and Miz against Roman, Rollins, Braun and KO. Raw could realistically eliminate them all with the loss of Jericho :lmao

I reckon it'll probably finish with Raw having 2 or 3 guys left with only one clean elimination (Jericho), Jericho will probably play a part in Rollins' elimination. KO probably gets eliminated because of Roman accidentally spearing him. Can't see Roman or Braun getting eliminated.

From what could have been a great match, it looks like it will be an overbooked mess.

SD are better off tanking and having AJ and Ambrose have their blow off at SS.


----------



## Kratosx23

Nah, SmackDown is winning the main event 5 on 5. Every time they do a Raw vs SmackDown 5 on 5 main event, they give it to SmackDown so that they have a token victory to hang over Raws head. Not to mention, Raw can't win all the matches and Raw winning the womens match is an absolute LOCK, and I'd say the tag teams match is pretty heavily in Raws favor given its got New Day, I don't know if the teams have been announced, but I'd assume Sheamus and Cesaro, plus Enzo and Cass against like Heath Slater, American Alpha who've been jobbed out, the Usos who haven't done anything, and the Hype Bros who are the Hype Bros and nothing really needs to be said.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Ace said:


> Both of them are screwed, they're going to team with Ziggler, Corbin and Miz against Roman, Rollins, Braun and KO. Raw could realistically eliminate them all with the loss of Jericho :lmao
> 
> I reckon it'll probably finish with Raw having 2 or 3 guys left with only one clean elimination (Jericho), Jericho will probably play a part in Rollins' elimination. KO probably gets eliminated because of Roman accidentally spearing him. Can't see Roman or Braun getting eliminated.
> 
> From what could have been a great match, it looks like it will be an overbooked mess.
> 
> SD are better off tanking and having AJ and Ambrose have their blow off at SS.


I was predicting RAW would win with Reigns as the last survivor since I first heard the announcement of the match. So this doesn't really shock or faze me.

Even an AJ/Ambrose match wouldn't excite anyone anymore. They've done it a million times and they've killed any interest in the feud.

WWE is on point with their booking as usual.


----------



## Ace

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I was predicting RAW would win with Reigns as the last survivor since I first heard the announcement of the match. So this doesn't really shock or faze me.
> 
> Even an AJ/Ambrose match wouldn't excite anyone anymore. They've done it a million times and they've killed any interest in the feud.
> 
> WWE is on point with their booking as usual.


 It's either that, or making Team Raw look strong :draper2


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Ace said:


> It's either that, or making Team Raw look strong :draper2


It's really not even worth considering an alternative though, because there's literally no chance they leave Ambrose and AJ out of the match. Imagine what Team SD would look like without them. It would look something like this:


----------



## Uptown King

Ace said:


> It's either that, or making Team Raw look strong :draper2


I think SDL should win the 5 on 5 with MNR winning the tag and womens matches. MNR gets two victories over SDL but SDL still gets a major win over MNR. Both shows still would look like a threat against the other.


----------



## Acezwicker

Heel gm Bryan who becomes a tyrant would be 10x more interesting than girl-talk face Bryan on Talking Smack.

Becky really shouldn't be on the women's survivor series team. You need a notable person absent from the Smackdown team to make people talk about the match.

I could see Smackdown win the tag team Survivor series match.


----------



## StylesP1

We don't even know if Cena will be there or not. There has been no definitive answer. All we know is Orton won't be there, and that's fine. There is also the very real possibility of AJ bringing Joe in as SDL's 5th guy. 

Styles
Ambrose
Cena
Ziggler
Kane/Corbin

Styles
Ambrose
Joe
Ziggler
Kane/Corbin

Styles
Ambrose
Ziggler
Miz
Kane/Corbin

Any way it shakes out, SDL will have a good team. Raw's team isn't all world either.


----------



## Uptown King

StylesP1 said:


> We don't even know if Cena will be there or not. There has been no definitive answer. All we know is Orton won't be there, and that's fine. There is also the very real possibility of AJ bringing Joe in as SDL's 5th guy.
> 
> Styles
> Ambrose
> Cena
> Ziggler
> Kane/Corbin
> 
> Styles
> Ambrose
> Joe
> Ziggler
> Kane/Corbin
> 
> Styles
> Ambrose
> Ziggler
> Miz
> Kane/Corbin
> 
> Any way it shakes out, SDL will have a good team. *Raw's team isn't all world either.*


*

*

RAW so far has JeriKO, Reigns and Braun with soon to be Rollins, so they will be a real threat. Only makes sense for SDL to have Styles, Ambrose, Corbin, Kane and Bray to counter that. Do not expect Cena and sucks Orton is not available and do not know why.


----------



## StylesP1

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> RAW so far has JeriKO, Reigns and Braun with soon to be Rollins, so they will be a real threat. Only makes sense for SDL to have Styles, Ambrose, Corbin, Kane and Bray to counter that. Do not expect Cena and sucks Orton is not available and do not know why.


Leaving the IC Champ off the team would be an awful move, especially when the US Champ is on the other team. I do expect Cena to be there. I don't see him missing any of the Big 4 PPV's.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

AJ
Ambrose
Cena
Wyatt
Kane


I see Braun Strowman turning on team RAW, by helping Wyatt eliminate someone on his team and then walking away from the match. Hopefully Cena will be on the team but if not exchange him for Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## JTB33b

I hope Bray gets named to team Smackdown at SS so we can get a Bray vs Strowman faceoff. Which I think is a very strong possibility since Neither Cena or Orton are advertised to appear at SS. I am expectng the team to be AJ,Dean, Bray, Miz, and Ziggler. I hope they don't do something stupid and put Ellsworth on the team lol.



UltimateOppitunist said:


> AJ
> Ambrose
> Cena
> Wyatt
> Kane
> 
> 
> I see Braun Strowman turning on team RAW, by helping Wyatt eliminate someone on his team and then walking away from the match. Hopefully Cena will be on the team but if not exchange him for Dolph Ziggler.


Cena apparently won't be at SS.


----------



## Lothario

FWIW, WWE has removed all advertisements claiming Cena will be involved with SvrS. His expected return is December but they may be going for the surprise return. 





> Cena had previously been advertised for WWE Survivor Series, and it was the only event for which Cena was being advertised during his current hiatus. WWE has subsequently pulled Cena from advertisements for Survivor Series, making it very likely he will be off TV completely until his return in December.



Big opportunity to further solidify the status of AJ & Dean (especially Ambrose) if they pull it out with no Cena. Corbin, AJ & Dean are locks either way. Miz last week claimed he's delaying his rematch so Miz & Dolph joining seems feasible, too.


----------



## Uptown King

StylesP1 said:


> Leaving the IC Champ off the team would be an awful move, especially when the US Champ is on the other team. I do expect Cena to be there. I don't see him missing any of the Big 4 PPV's.


It could be Dolph, I'm not so sure on SDL team outside of Styles and Ambrose. Corbin should be on the team just for added muscle aswell as Kane, and Dolph wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Sincere

Is the stipulation for SS that the winner gets to steal 3 talents from the loser confirmed?


----------



## Reotor

Still dont understand why Nikki is captain of her team.
Should be the champion like on RAW side.


----------



## emm_bee

Reotor said:


> Still dont understand why Nikki is captain of her team.
> Should be the champion like on RAW side.


DBry said on Talking Smack that it isn't necessarily set in stone, so we'll see how it plays out.

Gut feeling is that Becky is named captain after she (most likely) retains next week in Glasgow and it's used as fuel for the inevitable Becky vs Nikki feud between the brand's two leading women after that. That, or Carmella puts Nikki out of the match with another beatdown. Three or so weeks to go, so time for things to happen.


----------



## CJ

No Becky in the preview :beckywhat


----------



## JTB33b

Kayfabe, Losing Orton is a bigger loss to SD than Cena because Orton is the king of SS elimination matches.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I'm interested in SD more for the LOLS now, they've completely shat the bed since No Mercy. I would not be surprised at this point if Miz doesn't even get a match at Survivor Series, or if he does it'll probably just be a pre show tag match with the Spirit Squad, gotta bury anyone who isn't a chosen one that dares to show talent and passion.

So it'll be LOL worthy to see how they continue Miz's downfall into irrelvance this week.

And how Carmella beats down Nikki this week as well while Nikki claims to be her own woman despite using Cena moves now and being SDLs team Caption even though she's won all of 2 matches in the last 2-3 months since her return. LOLWWE. That story telling.


----------



## TD Stinger

> – PWInsider reports that John Cena and Randy Orton are no longer advertised for Survivor Series. Cena was advertised previously but has been removed from listings for the event. He has been taking time off as he did last year so he can film his FOX reality competition series American Grit.
> 
> Orton is also set to miss the Smackdown taping and house shows for the week following Survivor Series and will return at the November 29th Smackdown taping.


So, yeah. Doesn’t seem Smackdown will have 2 of their top 4. Because of that, I think Corbin gets a spot. And then the final 2 spots are Dolph and Miz.

I think Corbin and Strowman will cancel each other out. Jericho, Miz, and Dolph are the expendable ones. So it really comes down to Owens/Rollins/Reigns and AJ/Ambrose and which one of those teams fuck each other over first.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Thinking about it I'd rather see Miz not in the SS match, if he's there he's only going to be there to get fed to Reigns and Rollins, no way in hell HHH lets someone who isn't a chosen one go over one of the WWE's pets. But from a pure character standpoint why would The Miz, the guy who is at odds with the Smackdown GM/Commisioner want to represent SDL? That makes no sense.

But this is where Miz retaining the Title at No Mercy would have been good, on top of rather than Miz becoming entirely irrelevant in the space of 3 weeks, now you could have Daniel Bryan reluctantly trying to get Miz on board as the IC Champion to represent SDL. That'd be good, much better than Miz returning to his jobber status like he seems destined to do.

WWE really, REALLY sucks if you're not a Shield and 4HW super fan. I hate that I still have a few wrestlers in WWE that I'm drawn to watch and want to see them succeed despite how impossible it is.


----------



## DammitChrist

JTB33b said:


> Kayfabe, Losing Orton is a bigger loss to SD than Cena because Orton is the king of SS elimination matches.


Dolph Ziggler is also a king of Survivor Series elimination matches :ziggler2


----------



## DoubtGin

I hope Miz isn't in the SS match either. They'd probably use him to get eliminated in the first ten seconds.


----------



## Frost99

The Tuesday night delight continues, the ONLY main roster show I can actually sit ALL the way though.


----------



## Dibil13

INb4 Ambrose vs. James in a no 1 contender match that Ellsworth wins via Styles shenanigans.


----------



## The RainMaker

I so hope Ellsworth stomps Ambrose's ass.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> Has Randy Orton joined The Wyatt Family?


Only if they pay living wage and offer a decent health care plan... :draper2


----------



## American_Nightmare

According to PWInsider



Spoiler: Backstage at SmackDown today is...



Deonna Purrazzo


----------



## Sincere

American_Nightmare said:


> According to PWInsider
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Backstage at SmackDown today is...
> 
> 
> 
> Deonna Purrazzo


If true, most likely squash fodder.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Alright_Mate

Tyrion Lannister said:


> American Alpha who've been jobbed out, the Usos who haven't done anything


:kobefacepalm


----------



## In Punk We Trust

RIP James Ellsworth been nice knowing you


----------



## Therapy

I still haven't showered the RAW filth off my body... Not sure I feel like preparing for Smackdown tonight. Maybe I'll just go full stank


----------



## Pongo

i want a backstage promo spam this week, they need to build the fuck out of SS


----------



## StylesP1

Pongo said:


> i want a backstage promo spam this week, they need to build the fuck out of SS


Have AJ walking around, looking people up and down in indecision...Picks 3 people, then says the 5th guy isn't on the roster yet, but will be next week. Joe!


----------



## Erik.

So we need:
- 5 names confirmed for the main event traditional Survivor Series match.
- 4 more names for the womens traditional Survivor Series match.
- 3 more teams for the tg team traditional Survivor Series match.

Hopefully those are confirmed tonight. Will also like to see Becky address the fact that she isn't captain of the womens team and they further that on.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Will Dean Ambrose kick James Ellsworth's ass after what he did to him last week?
- What will happen when Daniel Bryan and the Miz meet each other in the ring for MizTV?
- Will AJ Styles be able to choose his 4 partners for Team Smackdown?
- How will Becky Lynch react to Nikki Bella calling herself the Captain of the Smackdown women's team?
- Will Randy Orton turn out to be a genuine ally of Bray Wyatt?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## TD Stinger

Therapy said:


> I still haven't showered the RAW filth off my body... Not sure I feel like preparing for Smackdown tonight. Maybe I'll just go full stank


I suggetst a cleanse of SD, NXT, and LU. Usually does me good for a week.

And why do people keep getting the impression that AJ is picking the team members. This whole match is a McMahon/GM vs. McMahon/GM thing. Foley didn't allow KO to pick anyone, and really doubt Bryan gives the same privilege to AJ considering how AJ doesn't really like any of the top guys on Smackdown.


----------



## Acezwicker

DammitC said:


> - Will Dean Ambrose kick James Ellsworth's ass after what he did to him last week?
> - What will happen when Daniel Bryan and the Miz meet each other in the ring for MizTV?
> - Will AJ Styles be able to choose his 4 partners for Team Smackdown?
> -* How will Becky Lynch react to Nikki Bella calling herself the Captain of the Smackdown women's team?*
> - Will Randy Orton turn out to be a genuine ally of Bray Wyatt?
> 
> Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


Don't get why Becky would react to not being team captain, with who she is, it seems like she would rather defend her championship there at survivor series. 

Are they ever going to portray Bryan like he hates Becky, never giving her credit for anything? He always seems like he is trying to tear her down? I'd prefer heel gm Bryan over face Bryan anyday.


----------



## Pongo

Acezwicker said:


> I'd prefer heel gm Bryan over face Bryan anyday.


i don't think they'll turn him heel anytime soon but it seems they are setting up the pieces for an hypocritical GM. corbin, aj and miz called him out on some of his unfair decision, i'm not sure they will ever pull the trigger and i'm not confident the writing team can pull off a character like that without turning him into a toonie villain but the seeds are there



> Don't get why Becky would react to not being team captain, with who she is, it seems like she would rather defend her championship there at survivor series.


many reasons actually, the honor of rappresenting the blue brand (it may seems silly on paper but when SDL started most of the wrestlers, becky included, made a big deal of being part of smackdown resurgence), the fact that the captain of the opposite team is her biggest rival, the fact that she's the champion and now is forced to follow nikki


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

If the teams of Raw: Rollins, Reigns, KO, Y2J and Strowman. And the face Team SDl: AJ, Ambrose, Corbin, Ziggler, Miz, Then SDL is absolutely fucked. Raw has way too much strong booked characters to lose to any of the latter 3 of SDL. Only way they could make it even if they replace Miz with Cena. Then I would be excited.

Also I hope Ambrose does threaten or do something to James, not just let him go. This could really help Ambrose, make him intimidating and could further the notion that he isnt to be fucked with. What I would do is Ambrose cuts an intense promo on James and James looks scared. AJ comes out and encourages Dean to beat up James. Dean cuts another intense promo on AJ and quickly Dirty Deeds James to send a message to both AJ and James.


----------



## Ace

Kayfabe, a team of AJ, Cena, Orton and Ambrose should be able to slaughter Team Raw.

3 legends and TS member who beat his brothers to take the title to SD.


----------



## DJ Punk

Hoping for Dean, AJ, Bray, Harper, and Orton to be announced as the five man team to face Rollins, Owens, Jericho, Strowman, and Roman. Ex-Shield members, current world champions, and Ex-Wyatt members all in one. Makes too much sense...which is probably why WWE will do something else.


----------



## Pongo

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> If the teams of Raw: Rollins, Reigns, KO, Y2J and Strowman. And the face Team SDl: AJ, Ambrose, Corbin, Ziggler, Miz, Then SDL is absolutely fucked. Raw has way too much strong booked characters to lose to any of the latter 3 of SDL. Only way they could make it even if they replace Miz with Cena. Then I would be excited.
> 
> Also I hope Ambrose does threaten or do something to James, not just let him go. This could really help Ambrose, make him intimidating and could further the notion that he isnt to be fucked with. What I would do is Ambrose cuts an intense promo on James and James looks scared. AJ comes out and encourages Dean to beat up James. Dean cuts another intense promo on AJ and quickly Dirty Deeds James to send a message to both AJ and James.


without orton e cena smackdown is lacking i agree (although to be fair, aj, ambrose, orton, cena and ziggler would be a murderstomp of legendary proportion), but i wouldn't say absolutely fucked

ambrose is in the same tier of rollins and reigns, they will always be equal, and even reigns has troubles tanking the dirty deeds

aj was more or less reigns equal few month ago, since then he went on his cena-slayer run, if they are consistent with his booking, the red team will need to rain finishers on his ass to put him down, he's the Ace of the match

miz hasn't be booked greatly but his last matches with dolph showed he can go when he wants to, he is by no means inferior to y2j who is a glorified jobber at this point

dolph is the jolly he can be the first to go or he can give seth ugly 2014 flashbacks, either way reigns aside they are all in his ballpark


----------



## Lothario

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> I so hope Ellsworth stomps Ambrose's ass.


Guess what?


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Pongo said:


> without orton e cena smackdown is lacking i agree (although to be fair, aj, ambrose, orton, cena and ziggler would be a murderstomp of legendary proportion), but i wouldn't say absolutely fucked
> 
> ambrose is in the same tier of rollins and reigns, they will always be equal, and even reigns has troubles tanking the dirty deeds
> 
> aj was more or less reigns equal few month ago, since then he went on his cena-slayer run, if they are consistent with his booking, the red team will need to rain finishers on his ass to put him down, he's the Ace of the match
> 
> miz hasn't be booked greatly but his last matches with dolph showed he can go when he wants to, he is by no means inferior to y2j who is a glorified jobber at this point
> 
> dolph is the jolly he can be the first to go or he can give seth ugly 2014 flashbacks, either way reigns aside they are all in his ballpark


Ambrose and Reigns right now are pretty much equal with Reigns taking a hit in is booking and Ambrose booking getting better, but Reigns is still super Reigns and his booking right now is slightly superior. Same with Rollins and AJ. KO,Y2J and Strowman stomp Baron, Dolph and Miz. We dont even need Orton, just take Cena. Have Ambrose, Styles and Cena be the aces of SDL while Reigns, Rollins and KO are the aces of Raw. Ziggler and Baron cancel out Y2J and Strowman. With Cena, SDL chances increase ALOT.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

StylesP1 said:


> Have AJ walking around, looking people up and down in indecision...Picks 3 people, then says the 5th guy isn't on the roster yet, but will be next week. Joe!


AJ isnt choosing the teams. Bryan is, you know that could be an interestin storyline. AJ start choosing members of his choice but Bryan doesnt allow it and they have an argument then whatever happens next..


----------



## Acezwicker

Pongo said:


> i don't think they'll turn him heel anytime soon but it seems they are setting up the pieces for an hypocritical GM. corbin, aj and miz called him out on some of his unfair decision, i'm not sure they will ever pull the trigger and i'm not confident the writing team can pull off a character like that without turning him into a toonie villain but the seeds are there
> 
> 
> 
> many reasons actually, the honor of rappresenting the blue brand (it may seems silly on paper but when SDL started most of the wrestlers, becky included, made a big deal of being part of smackdown resurgence), the fact that the captain of the opposite team is her biggest rival, the fact that she's the champion and now is forced to follow nikki


His current character is trying to be like Regal in NXT, but it's not working. 

Nikki as the captain is why I feel Becky shouldn't be on the team because she would be second to another face when she should be leading. Bryan blatently leaving Becky off the team could tease signs of favouritism towards Nikki leading to them both turning.


----------



## Pongo

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Ambrose and Reigns right now are pretty much equal with Reigns taking a hit in is booking and Ambrose booking getting better, but Reigns is still super Reigns and his booking right now is slightly superior. Same with Rollins and AJ. KO,Y2J and Strowman stomp Baron, Dolph and Miz. We dont even need Orton, just take Cena. Have Ambrose, Styles and Cena be the aces of SDL while Reigns, Rollins and KO are the aces of Raw. Ziggler and Baron cancel out Y2J and Strowman. With Cena, SDL chances increase ALOT.


as i said i agree that without cena or orton smackdown has an inferior team, what i don't agree is the distance between the teams, aj is no inferior to rollins, he's being portrayed as a master technician who can take a hit, and with a hit we are talking about going lesnar for a second and kicking out of an avalanche AA at summerslam

y2j loses to everyone miz can handle him just fine, ko is not booked extremely strong, he's not more out of dolph's league than seth and orton were when they got their teeth kicked in

again we agree on the superior team, i just don't see it as a stomp


----------



## DammitChrist

I wonder how they're going to put over Dolph Ziggler's importance, the IC Champion, when they add him to Team Smackdown


----------



## Crasp

So... Surely there's no way AA lose to Spirit Squad, right?


----------



## American_Nightmare

I'm just excited for the Ambrose heel turn.


----------



## Sincere

Crasp said:


> So... Surely there's no way AA lose to Spirit Squad, right?


Usos interference always possible :shrug

I hope AA makes it to SS though.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793596491453444097

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793596994702839808
So help me God if AA loses to the SS. Which I don't think should be an issue since New Day went out of their way last night to put them over.


----------



## Pongo

let's hope tonight it's ellswroth' last hurrah, it was fun and all but it's time to move on


----------



## Jackal

Fucking hell, this pre show BS talk :nak


----------



## Sincere

Pongo said:


> let's hope tonight it's ellswroth' last hurrah, it was fun and all but it's time to move on


I suspect SD has had to fill and bide their time waiting for HIAC to get over with so they can get going with the SS build. I'm guessing Ellsworth was a result of that, though admittedly, as far as filler goes, it has been entertaining, IMO. But yeah, it does need to be wrapped up soon--perhaps tonight.


----------



## Sincere

Nikki being made captain is really weird to me. I still don't understand why the champ isn't the captain by default. If Nikki wanted to be captain, she should be challenging Bex. :shrug

Listen to this desperation to put Nikki over :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I can do without Ellsworth........... forever.


----------



## Erik.

This start in 10 minutes?


----------



## Jackal

Lol @ the pre show panel rubbing Nikki's 'john c'......


----------



## Pongo

Sincere said:


> I suspect SD has had to fill and bide their time waiting for HIAC to get over with so they can get going with the SS build. I'm guessing Ellsworth was a result of that, though admittedly, as far as filler goes, it has been entertaining, IMO. But yeah, it does need to be wrapped up soon--perhaps tonight.


yeah i had the same feeling, this is why i wasn't too worried but the drop in quality the last few episodes, but i want em to pick up the pace now, SS is getting closer and closer


----------



## American_Nightmare

They should change the pre-show panels to Dave Meltzer and Bryan Alvarez.


----------



## Sincere

Buzzard Follower said:


> Lol @ the pre show panel rubbing Nikki's 'john c'......


It's just so contrived. Like the same two guys on the panel who do nothing but trash virtually all of SD's roster top to bottom, suddenly start singing praises when it comes to Nikki. It's like, wow... they aren't even trying to be subtle about this shit.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Sincere said:


> Nikki being made captain is really weird to me. I still don't understand why the champ isn't the captain by default. If Nikki wanted to be captain, she should be challenging Bex. :shrug
> 
> Listen to this desperation to put Nikki over :lmao


It's so ridiculous and completely shits on Becky's current reign.


----------



## DammitChrist

Sincere said:


> Nikki being made captain is really weird to me. I still don't understand why the champ isn't the captain by default. If Nikki wanted to be captain, she should be challenging Bex. :shrug
> 
> Listen to this desperation to put Nikki over :lmao


If they are not planning to stir up tensions between Becky Lynch and Nikki Bella over one being the Champ and the other being the Captain, then yes, it doesn't make sense. After all, I'm expecting both of them to be on the same team.


----------



## Sincere

DammitC said:


> If they are not planning to stir up tensions between Becky Lynch and Nikki Bella over one being the Champ and the other the Captain, then yes, it doesn't make sense. After all, I'm expecting both of them to be on the same team.


Yeah, if they're going to turn it into an angle, or if they're going to have Becky doing something else at SS, that's more understandable. But still, even if they're going with a Nikki v. Becky angle or something, Becky should still be the captain by default since she's the champ. It just comes off bad to not have any real reason or explanation for giving the captain moniker to Nikki over Becky out of the gate.


----------



## Mox Girl

I like Ellsworth but I hope he's finished after tonight. Plus I don't think it should be considered a heel turn if Dean attacks him, the dude cost him a title shot for gods sake, of course Dean's gonna be angry...


----------



## Headliner

James Ellsworth got his own theme music and he's over. You can't make this up.:lol


----------



## wwe9391

Jesus Christ this guy is still here?


----------



## Erik.

:lol that theme and pop


----------



## Crasp

James done got entrance music!?


----------



## wkc_23

No chin music :HA


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This guy is actually over lol.


----------



## Acezwicker

AngryConsumer said:


> It's so ridiculous and completely shits on Becky's current reign.


Becky is already over. She doesn't need to be put over by these talking heads Nikki does.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Poor Ellsworth looks like he's walking that final walk to execution. :hogan


----------



## Sincere

Still can't believe Ellsworth has his own full entrance :beckylol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ellsworth's pop. :HA


----------



## Erik.

No Chin Music gets me everytime :lol


----------



## the_hound

i wonder if ambrose will chin him or they'll end up having a chin wag


----------



## God Movement

Headliner said:


> James Ellsworth got his own theme music and he's over. You can't make this up.:lol


Better theme than Cesaro.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*IT'S TIME FOR THE ALEXA SHOW :yay!!! :woo*


----------



## TD Stinger

I doubt Dean is turning heel, but I really hope Dean doesn’t brush it off and starts acting like wacky Uncle Dean. If you forgive him fine, but no jokes about it.


----------



## StylesP1

Ellsworth wearing a shirt with his own face on it is too good:lol


----------



## Phaedra

The look of a man who knows he's on the list.


----------



## wkc_23

Ellsworth is over like fuck :lol


----------



## Mainboy

Anyone know how long Jame's contract is for.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Ellsworth is the greatest mic worker of all time.


----------



## DammitChrist

Neat! Dean Ambrose got a pop


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This guy is actually over lol.


Eh, it’s wrestling. It’s a world where things like Mr. Socko, a List, and Mitch the Potted Plant get over. Wrestling is stupid, but a great kind of stupid.


----------



## Sincere

ELLLLLSSSS--WOOORTH
ELLLLLSSSS--WOOORTH
ELLLLLSSSS--WOOORTH


----------



## the_hound

see if james did a kick, he could call it chinshasa


----------



## Therapy

Vince has tried to get Reigns over for years and couldn't.. Then the true definition of Vanilla midget jobber gets over without even trying


----------



## wkc_23

Ambrose heel turn?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That pop for Dean though !


"but but but Dean isn't over guys !!!" :aries2


----------



## Sincere

Ellsworth cutting a better promo than many of the company regulars right now :lmao


----------



## Mainboy

Sincere said:


> Ellsworth cutting a better promo than many of the company regulars right now :lmao


:maury


----------



## Mister Sinister

And he starts to rub it in. Here comes the ass whoopin.


----------



## Kabraxal

Therapy said:


> Vince has tried to get Reigns over for years and couldn't.. Then the true definition of Vanilla midget jobber gets over without even trying


They let it happen organically and wrote the story well for him. It was really simple..... but Vince doesn't seem to get the message and apply it to the whole roster.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Sincere said:


> Ellsworth cutting a better promo than many of the company regulars right now :lmao


Hi, Roman.


----------



## Erik.

Ambrose growing out that heel beard :mark:


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Stellar

Haha. SDL starting out with James Ellsworth (a small jobber at one time) calling out Dean Ambrose. This is great.


----------



## Mra22

Heel turn for Ellsworth? :lol


----------



## wkc_23

Dat pop


----------



## DammitChrist

Mr. Tuesday Night coming out now :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"Big game James" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drougfree

this geek is destroying smackdown


----------



## StylesP1

GOAT :mark:


----------



## Headliner

AJ is gonna be huge turn he turns babyface.


----------



## Erik.

AJ so over it's unreal.


----------



## AngryConsumer

STYLES POP! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Pongo

damn aj is over as fuck


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AJ's uber over.


----------



## [email protected]

It's funny 90% of AJ getting good on the mic is learning to use his diaphragm.


----------



## Erik.

"Big game James" - :lmao


----------



## Mister Sinister

Gahd that face


----------



## SovereignVA

AJ Styles is over as hell.

"Aj Styles! *clap clap clap clap clap*"

But is still a good heel.

"Alright, shut up already. I know who I am."

THAT'S what you're supposed to do as a heel getting cheered Lesnar/Heyman.


----------



## Sincere

Crowd so busy popping for AJ they can't continue the promo :lmao


----------



## Ace

AJ Styles chants wow :lol


----------



## Kabraxal

God Styles has gotten good on the mic...


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> AJ's uber over.


:trips5


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Was Aj about to mention the botched Styles Clash?


----------



## wwe9391

Therapy said:


> Vince has tried to get Reigns over for years and couldn't.. Then the true definition of Vanilla midget jobber gets over without even trying


He is nothing but the flavor of the month who will be forgotten very soon. Like how Slater was last month. No one is talking about him as much as they were last month. 

Reigns is the most talked about wrestler in the world and gets the loudest reaction good or bad.


----------



## [email protected]

I suggest Ellesworth for special guest ref. Do it do it do it do it.


----------



## Trophies

Can they end this James Ellsworth thing already? It was funny for a little, but it's time to end it.


----------



## Therapy

Dat forearm!!


----------



## bambamgordy

How is a Dean Ambrose a lunatic? He does nothing to the guy who cost him the WWE title like wtf.


----------



## StylesP1

I liked that segment!


----------



## American_Nightmare

Headliner said:


> James Ellsworth got his own theme music and he's over. You can't make this up.:lol


Not only that, he has better music than about 95% of the roster.


----------



## wwe9391

AJ coming to WWE was THE BEST decision he has ever made in his career


----------



## Erik.

Heel standing tall. Glad to see it.


----------



## Crasp

I really loved that entire segment.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

bambamgordy said:


> How is a Dean Ambrose a lunatic? He does nothing to the guy who cost him the WWE title like wtf.


You know how many times this question is asked ? I don't think we need it for the 67873678987167876787676th time


----------



## DammitChrist

Kabraxal said:


> God Styles has gotten good on the mic...


Yep, AJ's heel turn is the best decision to have ever happened to him in the WWE


----------



## Sincere

Phenomenal forearm :trips5


----------



## Lothario

Did Otunga raid Miz's closet? It's a nice top either way.


----------



## TD Stinger

Why do I feel like they'll keep Ellsworth around just until Dean snaps on him. I mean kayfabe wise, how many more times does Ellsworth need to get in the way before a guy named "The Lunatic Fringe" snaps.


----------



## Ace

That crowd was super hot for AJ, they wouldn't let him talk.


----------



## StylesP1

wwe9391 said:


> Therapy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vince has tried to get Reigns over for years and couldn't.. Then the true definition of Vanilla midget jobber gets over without even trying
> 
> 
> 
> He is nothing but the flavor of the month who will be forgotten very soon. Like how Slater was last month. No one is talking about him as much as they were last month.
> 
> Reigns is the most talked about wrestler in the world and gets the loudest reaction good or bad.
Click to expand...

That reaction AJ just got was louder than Reigns, and it was a positive reaction because people want to see him.


----------



## God Movement

Erik. said:


> Heel standing tall. Glad to see it.


He's a heel who knows exactly how good he is and seldom runs away. Don't know why they can't book KO the same way.


----------



## TakerFreak

wwe9391 said:


> He is nothing but the flavor of the month who will be forgotten very soon. Like how Slater was last month. No one is talking about him as much as they were last month.
> 
> Reigns is the most talked about wrestler in the world and gets the loudest reaction good or bad.



We know Roman Mark 9391. 


Relax lol.


----------



## the_hound

kane orton nodq wooooooooo


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Orton celeberated legit with the Wyatts at a house show this past weekend, I'd honestly love it if he was with the Wyatts and not just playing mindgames.


----------



## Therapy

THAT is how you handle being a heel the fans want to cheer for.

Arrive... Tell fans to fuck off.. Squash the face... Stand tall rubbing it in...


----------



## ElTerrible

Ellsworth going to be in the 5 on 5 at SS laying out Roman with No Chin Music.:hbk1


----------



## Erik.

I honestly like this Orton/Wyatt angle.


----------



## wwe9391

StylesP1 said:


> That reaction AJ just got was louder than Reigns, and it was a positive reaction because people want to see him.


AJ is close behind. And people do want to see Reigns not everyone hates him.

Dont take it that wrong way AJ is the best thing in wwe today


----------



## AmbroseRanger

God Movement said:


> He's a heel who knows exactly how good he is and seldom runs away. Don't know why they can't book KO the same way.


Ambrose has been standing tall Last weeks so it's fine that now it's aj's turn otherwise there is no competition


----------



## [email protected]

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Orton celeberated legit with the Wyatts at a house show this past weekend, I'd honestly love it if he was with the Wyatts and not just playing mindgames.


Yep. I hope the fans take to it. I EITHER want him to get booed like crazy(means that they are buying into him being a heel that betrayed them), or the Wyatts are turning face. Being that Kane is a face at the moment...I doubt that they're turned yet. That'd be a weak ass double turn with no build.


----------



## Lothario

Why are people complaining about Ambrose not brutalizing Ellsworth? You have to actually pay attention to what they've done over the last few months and not fantasy book. There's no doubt he may eventually lay Ellsworth out, but he isn't turning heel as he's being built as the top face and if he was going heel, it certaintly wouldn't be via a guy who is a meme. Dean turns, he does it against AJ in a double turn or not at all.


----------



## AngryConsumer

The Orton/Wyatt angle trumps anything currently taking place on Raw, and it's built as the second strongest angle on SDL.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Erik. said:


> I honestly like this Orton/Wyatt angle.


It's underrated, the backstage segments early in the feud were real fun. Now Orton's in the Wyatt's and either pulling a DB or legit with him, I honestly would prefer him to be with The Wyatts for awhile. He's been the viper for awhile it's time to add a new dimension.


----------



## DammitChrist

I just realized how this is the first Smackdown in weeks where Styles actually came out of a segment looking good


----------



## Abisial

Dean heel turn incoming?! :mark:


----------



## Erik.

Ellsworth going to cost Ambrose again? :lol


----------



## the_hound

heel turn incoming


----------



## wwe9391

Randall is here


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dean going over, Ellsworth coming out to celebrate and then Dean drops him is the right move tonight.


----------



## Therapy

Ellsworth will end up in the control booth and accidentally turn out the lights or start someone elses intro music to cause AJ to heel up a dirty win


----------



## Lothario

Ellsworth is turning heel :lmao


----------



## Sincere

Can't get over Ellsworth's shirt :beckylol This motherfucker... :lmao

Osht. Last chance for Dean? Ellsworth gonna fuck it up?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Randy MF Orton :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

Randy Orton looking more cold and intense than usual.


----------



## Headliner

I really can't believe they are repeating The Authority/Orton Road to Mania 31 storyline with Wyatts/Orton. Orton fooling the Wyatts into thinking he's aligned with them the same way he fooled The Authority.


----------



## wwe9391

Kane has put on weight


----------



## [email protected]

Wrestle heel Randy. You're really good at it. C'mon. Get motivated by the change of character and amaze us.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yep, building that tension until Ambrose snaps. Don't know if that leads to a heel turn but that seems to be the direction.


----------



## Trophies

"The Wyatts have the best acid" -Orton


----------



## ElTerrible

Therapy said:


> Ellsworth will end up in the control booth and accidentally turn out the lights or start someone elses intro music to cause AJ to heel up a dirty win


Good call I think.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AngryConsumer said:


> Randy MF Orton :mark: :mark: :mark:


The most underappreciated top star


----------



## Erik.

DEATH.


----------



## Pongo

doesn't make sense to turn ambrose now, they have no faces in the main event


----------



## Simply Flawless

Randy just wants to nick the Wyatt teleport power....:maury


----------



## [email protected]

There you go Randy. Good job Kane cutting off the cheers of Randy picking up the chair. So far so good fellas.


----------



## DammitChrist

Oh boy! It's the forgotten Wrestlemania 28 rematch. It's happening now


----------



## Rankles75

Smackdown is going to turn into a laughing stock if they keep giving airtime to this chinkess freak...


----------



## wkc_23

Kane looks like he been eating good.


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The most underappreciated top star


PREACH


----------



## the_hound

and the point of that was?


----------



## Mra22

Randy Wyatt?


----------



## DammitChrist

lol I wonder how that hardcore Kane fan is going to react to this


----------



## Pongo

the way orton pinned kane was so cool


----------



## Sincere

I can't believe how strongly they're booking Kane all the sudden. Wtf is happening :chan

This is like 10 years too late.


----------



## Uptown King

I think it be cool if for a brief minute Orton did join the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Simply Flawless

I never know if Luke harper wants to punch or kiss Randy... :ha


----------



## TD Stinger

I would be sad for Bray being made to look like a fool when Orton eventually betrays them, but at this point, really no use in getting upset.


----------



## Lothario

How adorable. Orton and Luke vying for Bray's affection.


----------



## Sincere

Randy Wyatt needs some dreads and a beard


----------



## razzathereaver

I'm really digging Harper's look here.


----------



## [email protected]

This is gooooooood. This is really gooooood. They are doing subtext, Randy is a part of this. His pose on the side synchronized with the Wyatt pose......awesome. Good effing job SDL. I thought you were gonna mess it up, but you didn't.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The double pose was dope !!!!


----------



## shutupchico

really dislike the fact that a bum like randy orton is getting tv time in 2016, especially on the A show. and kane needs to retire already


----------



## Mra22

Becky looking good


----------



## TD Stinger

I will say though, the double pose is a cool image.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Nikki is still the hottest women in the WWE by a mile that body is glorious :banderas


----------



## Therapy

Nikkis boobs just get bigger and bigger ...


----------



## Kabraxal

This could be interesting if they actually follow through...


----------



## AngryConsumer

HOLY SHIT! That was dope as hell! :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

[email protected] said:


> This is gooooooood. This is really gooooood. They are doing subtext, Randy is a part of this. His pose on the side synchronized with the Wyatt pose......awesome. Good effing job SDL. I thought you were gonna mess it up, but you didn't.


The double turn still awaits.


----------



## Erik.

It's a shame they're wasting this on DEATH - but I look forward to seeing where they go with it.


----------



## shutupchico

wonder if eva makes her return tonight


----------



## DammitChrist

The Champ and the Captain of the Smackdown's women's division getting along? Where's the tension between them, dammit?

Oh well, time to wait and see what happens


----------



## Sincere

Becky should be in rage mode after what happened last week, IMO. Last time she teamed with Nikki, Nikki let her get 2v1'd then ditched her in the middle of the match, and caused her to eat a pin right before her PPV match and 1st title defense. This isn't going to be the exact same match, is it?


----------



## Phaedra

Interest slowly piquing


----------



## StylesP1

Damn, what a first 30 minutes. Good opening segment with Styles standing tall, and that Orton/Wyatt segment was bad ass. Harper was great!


----------



## Therapy

shutupchico said:


> wonder if eva makes her return tonight


God please no.. Just no..


----------



## ElTerrible

Simply Flawless said:


> I never know if Luke harper wants to punch or kiss Randy... :ha


He´s doing well. It seems to play out like Bray is all-in on Randy, while Luke doesn´t really trust him. 

If Kane wasn´t such a stale washed-up has been, it would be a nice double cross, if Bray anticapted Randy´s move and recruited Kane as the true 3rd member to outsmart him.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Oh, Becky! :beckyhi


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Carmella, Bliss, Nikki & Becky bouta all be in the ring at the same time kadakada


----------



## TD Stinger

Eh, another Women’s Tag. Can’t say I’m hyped.


----------



## God Movement

Corbin the GOAT


----------



## Uptown King

ElTerrible said:


> He´s doing well. It seems to play out like Bray is all-in on Randy, while Luke doesn´t really trust him.
> 
> If Kane wasn´t such a stale washed-up has been, it would be a nice double cross,* if Bray anticapted Randy´s move and recruited Kane as the true 3rd member to outsmart him.*


*
*

They could still make it work. Kane is still credible enough to be a member of the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Erik.

Imagine watching Raw and realising you have 2 and a half hours left :lol


----------



## [email protected]

Fuuuck. I wanna see Harper do his spinning clothesline one AJ. Why? Because AJ will sell the absolute shiiiiiiiiiit out of it. It'll make Harper look like the monster he is.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Nice video package for Corbin!


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Corbin would have been great in Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Therapy

That was a BADASS heel vignette. Holy shit that was epic...


----------



## Alright_Mate

This Corbin video package :mark:


----------



## Sincere

Wow, the Corbin push is real

I dig that video package :shrug


----------



## TD Stinger

That was a badass vignette for Corbin. Also, would love if he rode his bike to the ring.


----------



## Uptown King

Nice Baron Corbin vignette. Need more of these.


----------



## Erik.

I miss vignettes.

That one was awesome. Corbin :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

finally something showing who Corbin is. stick to it now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Becky's over like rover !


----------



## Kabraxal

Damn that was an awesome vignette.....


----------



## Lothario

Baemella:banderas


----------



## Trophies

Nice video package for Corbin.


----------



## Simply Flawless

I swear i will flip a fucking table if Corbin starts hanging out with a live wolf...cuz ya know WWE need to try anything but the sink to get that chump over


----------



## Pongo

nice promo for corbin... but is it me or there are way more promos than usual


----------



## AngryConsumer

Corbin video package was fierce! :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Alexa has the best facial expression. Becky gives her the mean look and the point and Alexa’s like “Don’t give a fuck”, lol.


----------



## Sincere

It's PUNisher time :becky










Becky looking all business tonight


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Corbin actually reminds of Opie in Sons Of Anarchy guy is such a bad ass :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

Nice! They saved Becky Lynch's full entrance for TV!! This is the Lass Kicker's first match on Smackdown in a while. Go Becky :becky


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Did Nikki dye her hair ?


----------



## [email protected]

Whatttt. A promo about the lone wolf that I didn't hate? Damnit. Every week I tune in thinking that this show will go town the tubes.


----------



## Crasp

I like Becky Lynch. I want to build a sandcastle with her. And then I'll cook her waffles.


----------



## Sensei Utero

I'm just going to guess that @DemonKane_Legend is absolutely horrified at the booking of Kane tonight.


----------



## Sincere

wtf commercial :chan


----------



## [email protected]

I don't like Becky all that much. She is over though....the crowd reacts to her as their favorite in the division so....good for her.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Chasing Yesterday said:


> I'm just going to guess that @DemonKane_Legend is absolutely horrified at the booking of Kane tonight.


And I bet he'll believe the crickets for Kane's entrance is bigger than any pop/chant Y2J has gotten over the past few months.


----------



## Trophies

Nikki needs an ass cheek slip herself.


----------



## StylesP1

I hate commercials when Bex is out there...


----------



## DammitChrist

Chasing Yesterday said:


> I'm just going to guess that @DemonKane_Legend is absolutely horrified at the booking of Kane tonight.


Or how he reacted when that guy in your sig pic main-evented Raw last night


----------



## Sincere

StylesP1 said:


> I hate commercials when Bex is out there...


They just came back from a commercial too. We got Becky's entrance and the first spot of the match, then they cut to another commercial. :no:


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Did Nikki dye her hair ?


Looks that way.. and it looks hella good! :banderas


----------



## Phaedra

why did they end the mini screen thing, was that just for one week and they saw positive reaction and thought, nah get rid of that shit lol. Not that we got it here in the UK but lol, shame really.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

It's a shame they don't let Becky show her stomach.


----------



## Crasp

I also like Luke Harper. I'd like to resore a vintage 1950's automobile with him, and then we'd have waffles.


----------



## Therapy

That was an awful DDT...

Edit: Take that back.. Looked better on replay


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

They've gotta give Bliss a better alternative to the sparkle splash than the DDT. The DDT is literally the go to for divas without a finisher.


----------



## Lothario

The right team won.


----------



## SovereignVA

Yo, how many times has Lynch been pinned/submitted in comparison to Charlotte/Sasha.

Geez.


----------



## shutupchico

a ddt beats the face of the women's division?


----------



## TD Stinger

Never have been a fan of the champ getting pinned and I’m still not. But, I do like Alexa adding the DDT as a finisher.


----------



## [email protected]

I didn't really like Bliss in NXT. She gets it done on SDL though. He wrestles bigger than her tiny size. It's impressive.


----------



## Headliner

These chicks are so phony.


----------



## Sincere

:lmao Bliss using Becky as a weapon against Nikki

Nice distraction spot, too. 

I figured they'd have Alexa go over again, liked they did last time before their title match. 

Becky sells the fuck out of those DDTs


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

BLISS WINS! BLISS WINS! BLISS WINS! :dance

> at dat heel chicanery alongside CAHMELLAH.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ayeee ! Carmella's got her first piece of merch !! Good for her.


----------



## ElTerrible

Who you are you? No. LOL. *dead*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Becky is more weakly booked than Divas Champions of the past. All she does is lose and get her ass kicked every week.*


----------



## shutupchico

carmella is a great fuckin talker


----------



## Lothario

Carnella getting that heat :lol


----------



## Erik.

Urgh, mic time for women.


----------



## SovereignVA

Yo Charlotte/Carmella/Bliss taking shots at each other is really selling the feud.


----------



## Kabraxal

Alexa is just killing it on the mic...Carmella is really starting to come into her own as well.


----------



## Mox Girl

I swear if they have Ellsworth cost Dean again, I'll be the one turning heel on him lol.


----------



## Crasp

Carmella can talk alright when she's not doing the Enzo schtick.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Carmella is decent on the mic, not bad.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Sensei Utero

DammitC said:


> Or how he reacted when that guy in your sig pic main-evented Raw last night


Why is chris jerifold in the main event wtf hes a joke, gassed out and old and has no credibility since losing to zack ryder and fandango. he should just retire. imagine jericho main eventing in 2016 - it's not the 90s anymore. Why is kane not getting a push? he's the greatest of all time

:lol



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> And I bet he'll believe the crickets for Kane's entrance is bigger than any pop/chant Y2J has gotten over the past few months.


He'll probably now claim that Kane's entrance is the greatest of all time, and how the WWE should apologise to Kane for booking him the way they have tonight as he's apparently the greatest mic and in-ring worker in the business and is great in everything he does.


----------



## Erik.

END THIS SEGMENT.


----------



## Therapy

Oh shit.. Bliss with that promo!! That ending was awesome


----------



## Pongo

nah the girls aren't doing it for me


----------



## [email protected]

hahahah Even the dudes in the baground booing Bliss clapped over her promo. That's a duo I would have NEVER thought would work in a 100 years.


----------



## Sincere

Mella dropping more truth bombs :lol


----------



## Phaedra

God they are such dicks.


----------



## Lothario

Great finish to Alexa's promo. Happy to see Naomi was given the nod.


----------



## StylesP1

Carmella finally dropped that fake accent, and she sounds MUCH better now. Good job Carmella and Alexa on that promo.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

the_hound said:


>


kadakadakadakada


----------



## AngryConsumer

Carmella has made great strides on the mic in short time! Good for her. :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

shutupchico said:


> a ddt beats the face of the women's division?


I take it they're having her use it due to the Sparkle Splash being a more babyface-ish finisher. But yeah, a bare bones DDT would be more believable if Alexa was huge / jacked instead of being so tiny. :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Ain't nobody listening to you, Nattie. :tripsscust Move it on, girlie.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Nikki Bella wens3


----------



## TD Stinger

It’s amazing the wonders Smackdown has done with Alexa and Carmella. They are showing to be great heels.

And from a mic work stand point, Smackdown slaughters Raw.

And the team is set. Nikki, Alexa, Becky, Carmella, and Naomi.


----------



## Kabraxal

God the women on SDL are killing it and embarrassing the Raw division right now.


----------



## razzathereaver

Bliss is easily the most talented women's wrestler in WWE in years.


----------



## DammitChrist

Nope, Natalya isn't convincing at all.


----------



## [email protected]

Natty doing the song lyrics is funny. Good job.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

razzathereaver said:


> Bliss is easily the most talented women's wrestler in WWE in years.


Alright pal, that's a little bit much :lol


----------



## PanopticonPrime

I thought we all agreed to not let Nattie talk.


----------



## Headliner

Only reason I see Nattie being the "coach" is so she can screw over Team SD and join Raw. Maybe she has something worked out with Steph.


----------



## Therapy

Kabraxal said:


> God the women on SDL are killing it and embarrassing the Raw division right now.


Yup.. RAW only has Charlotte who knows how to carry a promo.. And.. That's it.. One woman...


----------



## Sincere

Is Nattie still a heel? I'm so confused :chan


----------



## Phaedra

I continue to watch this show with an actual real life smile on my face lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Man... other than Charlotte, the SDL women's division has shined so damn much instead of those on Raw.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Hopefully Eva returns before Survivor Series and takes Naomi's place.


----------



## TD Stinger

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I take it they're having her use it due to the Sparkle Splash being a more babyface-ish finisher. But yeah, a bare bones DDT would be more believable if Alexa was huge / jacked instead of being so tiny. :lol


What is being big and jacked have to do with it? Jake the Snake made the DDT famous and he wasn’t big or jacked. I mean if you go through history, you didn't see a lot of big guys do DDTS.

Plus, with a shorter girl like Alexa, when she hooks you for the move, because she’s lower to the ground, you hit the ground with a faster impact. That’s how I see it anyways.


----------



## Kabraxal

Phaedra said:


> I continue to watch this show with an actual real life smile on my face lol.


So glad two weeks ago seems like it was a simple hiccup in quality... last week was good and this week has been simply outstanding for this first hour.


----------



## Pongo

Therapy said:


> Yup.. RAW only has Charlotte who knows how to carry a promo.. And.. That's it.. One woman...


and smackdown none


----------



## DammitChrist

Dammit, Alexa Bliss's DDT reminds me of Maryse's French Kiss (DDT). I wish she competed again


----------



## razzathereaver

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Alright pal, that's a little bit much :lol


It's her promo work I'm talking about. When's the last time we've had someone this consistently solid on the mic in the women's division?


----------



## TD Stinger

Headliner said:


> Only reason I see Nattie being the "coach" is so she can screw over Team SD and join Raw. Maybe she has something worked out with Steph.


Personally I think it will just be comedy fodder.



Sincere said:


> Is Nattie still a heel? I'm so confused :chan


She's still a heel character, but now a disingenuous heel. That's how I see it anyways.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

razzathereaver said:


> It's her promo work I'm talking about. When's the last time we've had someone this consistently solid on the mic in the women's division?


She had a rough patch a few weeks ago where she confused her fairy tale lines but she is pretty solid on the mic. Charlotte has been extremely consistent on the mic though.


----------



## Kabraxal

Pongo said:


> and smackdown none


You should actually watch SDL sometime then. It's a treat to have at least 3 women that can duel on the mic and the rest not absolutely god awful....... except maybe Nattie.


----------



## DammitChrist

Finally, America freakin' Alpha is back on TV


----------



## Headliner

American Alpha sighting? ABOUT TIME.

Go over clean plz.


----------



## Therapy

Why the fuck are these two geeks still on TV? Please get squashed and never show your face again... (Spirit Squad)


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Is the Curt Hawkins experiment done already?


----------



## Leather Rebel

So nice to see American Alpha again.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I forgot what AA's music sounded like and thought Apollo Crews was coming out :lmao


----------



## Headliner

Man they killed off American Alpha something fierce. They were over when they first joined Smackdown. Now they came out to no pop.


----------



## Phaedra

It's like 'we know natty is awkward and weird on the mic ... so lets make her awkward and weird' yes, of course lol, alexa has a rubber face and has vicious looking offence time to time, carmella is such a dick, nikki is so much improved in the ring it's hard to believe and becky lynch is just becky lynch she's so good. Naomi ... meh the jury is out on her and Eva Marie lol, i fucking love her gimmick


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Therapy said:


> Yup.. RAW only has Charlotte who knows how to carry a promo.. And.. That's it.. One woman...


To be fair, the RAW Women's division seems to be the Charlotte & Sasha Banks division. The other women haven't been given a chance to do anything.


----------



## Crasp

Phaedra said:


> I continue to watch this show with an actual real life smile on my face lol.


Feels weirds doesn't it.


----------



## Pongo

Kabraxal said:


> You should actually watch SDL sometime then. It's a treat to have at least 3 women that can duel on the mic and the rest not absolutely god awful....... except maybe Nattie.


c'mon man it's a cringefest, i really don't see what so special about these promos


----------



## razzathereaver

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> She had a rough patch a few weeks ago where she confused her fairy tale lines but she is pretty solid on the mic. Charlotte has been extremely consistent on the mic though.


That's true enough. Charlotte's mic work has improved quite a bit over the past few months.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Feel like so much good has happened with SDL and we're not even into the 2nd hour yet. :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

Headliner said:


> Man they killed off American Alpha something fierce. They were over when they first joined Smackdown. Now they came out to no pop.


It's a fucking talent, totally unreal.


----------



## Lothario

Nice finish.


----------



## Therapy

Dat german suplex was fucking monsterous... Reminds me of Angle..


----------



## TD Stinger

Personally, I hope Spirit Squad as a team doesn't last long. Kenny is still young enough to offer something though. He looked like he was going to get a good push all those years back.


----------



## [email protected]

AA is a great tagteam. Can't wait till we get the stable to Angle and Benjamin


----------



## Sincere

Jordan is so money. Idk if he can hang on the mic, but so far he has the total package.


----------



## StylesP1

Nice. Quick and clean win for AA. I think their eventual chase against Usos for the belts is going to be amazing television.


----------



## Phaedra

OH MY GOD! I just realised we are totally getting coaching vignettes for the women ... can any of them really pull off comedy though? lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Why is SD promoting Raw's match? They're supposed to be competing damn it, can they not at least try and look as if they're competing? Why are we getting recaps from Raw? I don't care if they're on the same ppv, they should be putting Raw's matches down not promoting them and saying how great they're gonna be.

Back in the ruthless aggression era SD never aired shit from Raw or promoted them.


----------



## Sincere

Phaedra said:


> OH MY GOD! I just realised we are totally getting coaching vignettes for the women ... can any of them really pull off comedy though? lol


The champ that puns the camp.


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Bryan and the Miz are next! This could be good :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

This Miz TV should be great.


----------



## Crasp

Oh hey, it's American Alph... Oh they're done already. Well, nice seeing them anyway!


----------



## razzathereaver

Get this RAW shit off my Smackdown :no:


----------



## Pongo

SAMCRO said:


> Why is SD promoting Raw's match? They're supposed to be competing damn it, can they not at least try and look as if they're competing? *Why are we getting recaps from Raw?*


you know what they say about old habits...


----------



## ElTerrible

Smackdown hpying a Raw product. Such a fail. This split should lead to a brand war not cross-promotion. Bryan treats it that way and they kayfabe kill it all. What a bunch of short-sighted idiots.


----------



## Rankles75

TD Stinger said:


> Personally, I hope Spirit Squad as a team doesn't last long. Kenny is still young enough to offer something though. He looked like he was going to get a good push all those years back.


I remember when he was trying to team up with various Superstars but getting rejected. Thought he was going to snap and become a psycho heel. Instead, he just kind of faded into obscurity...


----------



## Erik.

I reckon Baron Corbin interrupts Miz TV...


----------



## AngryConsumer

MIZ TV NEXT! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Sincere said:


> Jordan is so money. Idk if he can hang on the mic, but so far he has the total package.


Well, in NXT, he always floundered because of a lack of personality. But once Gable came along and inserted his great personality, the chemistry was instantly there and Jordan showcased more of himself.

Another case where if you could combine them, they’d be the perfect wrestler with their combine amateur ability, Jordan’s size and explosivness, and Gable’s wit.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Damn those Spirit Squad outfits are so disgustingly dingy. :regal


----------



## Phaedra

SAMCRO said:


> Why is SD promoting Raw's match? They're supposed to be competing damn it, can they not at least try and look as if they're competing? Why are we getting recaps from Raw?


I don't think they should be showing raw recaps, deffo not, but they are technically selling their ppv too, thats what i'm telling myself, i'm sticking to my excuses and story better than scottie nell hughes ever could lol.


----------



## Sincere

TD Stinger said:


> Well, in NXT, he always floundered because of a lack of personality. But once Gable came along and inserted his great personality, the chemistry was instantly there and Jordan showcased more of himself.
> 
> Another case where if you could combine them, they’d be the perfect wrestler with their combine amateur ability, Jordan’s size and explosivness, and Gable’s wit.


Yeah, they complement each other quite well. Great team in the making, so long as WWE doesn't fuck it up.


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> I reckon Baron Corbin interrupts Miz TV...


I think he’s bound to be on Team SD with no Cena or Orton. He’ll be there heavy hitter to offset Strowman.


----------



## Phaedra

Erik. said:


> I reckon Baron Corbin interrupts Miz TV...


I am down for that, as long as he says he's not scared of braun fucking strowman but he expects to be paid accordingly for stepping up lol.


----------



## SAMCRO

ElTerrible said:


> Smackdown hpying a Raw product. Such a fail. This split should lead to a brand war not cross-promotion. Bryan treats it that way and they kayfabe kill it all. What a bunch of short-sighted idiots.


I know it makes absolutely no sense. On Talking Smack Bryan will put Raw down and trash talk them, then on SD they show recaps from Raw and you got the commentators promoting their matches. Does no one in the back bring up the fact that it makes no sense to be promoting Raw when we're supposed to be competing with them?


----------



## ElTerrible

Did they just say Smackdown was bigger than the World Cup? LOL.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Sincere

SD seems back in the flow. This show is just rolling along.


----------



## Erik.

Miz wearing 'Raw Red' 

Yuck.


----------



## StylesP1

I think Corbin as the big guy would be much more exciting than Kane.


----------



## TD Stinger

Odd to see Miz giving Bryan a warm welcome, though I doubt that lasts.


----------



## Therapy

ElTerrible said:


> Did they just say Smackdown was bigger than the World Cup? LOL.


No.. Wrestlemania


----------



## Trophies

Maryse tonight...damn.


----------



## Sincere

TD Stinger said:


> Odd to see Miz giving Bryan a warm welcome, though I doubt that lasts.


I have a feeling they're about to perpetuate the Miz v. Bryan teasing...


----------



## DammitChrist

Ah, I miss hearing these "Daniel Bryan" chants, especially when he used to wrestle.


----------



## Erik.

So. Fucking. Over.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

Maryse's legs... :banderas


----------



## Crasp

Corbin interrupting Miz TV seems a bit odd. I don't see him feuding with Miz afterall.


----------



## ElTerrible

Miz. LOL.


----------



## Sincere

DB still more over than everyone :lmao Jfc


----------



## StylesP1

Bryan looks so over the moon happy every time he gets to come out for the fans. He cant wipe the smile from his face.


----------



## DammitChrist

Trophies said:


> Maryse tonight...damn.


She has nice legs tbh


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I admit, I like when Maryse shows lots of leg. :done

I also like when the camera show Maryse, showing lots of leg. :sodone


----------



## Pongo

DammitC said:


> She has nice legs tbh


and just about everything else


----------



## Erik.

Crasp said:


> Corbin interrupting Miz TV seems a bit odd. I don't see him feuding with Miz afterall.


He isn't.

But they're looking to discuss the Survivor Series elimination match and he also asked Bryan for something bigger and he was left off last weeks show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

TD Stinger said:


> What is being big and jacked have to do with it? Jake the Snake made the DDT famous and he wasn’t big or jacked. I mean if you go through history, you didn't see a lot of big guys do DDTS.
> 
> *Plus, with a shorter girl like Alexa, when she hooks you for the move, because she’s lower to the ground, you hit the ground with a faster impact.* That’s how I see it anyways.


That doesn't make much sense, since Miz DDTs guys while they're kneeling and that's only been a signature rather than a finisher.

If Alexa used a jumping DDT, that would be more sensible, since she's got a gymnastic background and is known for being an aerialist.


----------



## Mainboy

Corbin is getting a massive push.


----------



## Uptown King

Orton, Corbin, Styles, Ambrose and Bray a nice team for SDL.


----------



## Headliner

Corbin is fucking TRASH:lmao

ARE THEY SERIOUS. :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

lol Miz obviously wants to be on Team Smackdown. Give this spot to him, Bryan! 

Edit: Never mind. Shit, Dolph Ziggler isn't on the team either


----------



## shutupchico

baron corbin? randy orton? those morons shouldn't be reppin smackdown.


----------



## StylesP1

Randy Orton?!?!?! Wow! Bad ass team right there. Glad Corbin is in there.


----------



## Pongo

what the fuck ziggler out of the team?


----------



## wwe9391

I guess Orton will be at survivor series


----------



## TD Stinger

AJ, Ambrose, Orton, Wyatt, and Corbin. That’s a hell of a team if Orton stays around. Imagine Miz vs. Ziggler will get a one on one rematch.


----------



## DoubtGin

So SD team is Ambrose, Styles, Orton, Wyatt and Corbin. Sounds pretty good.


----------



## Uptown King

Miz botch.


----------



## Phaedra

Miz vs Ziggler is happening at SvS then, cool. 

nice team.


----------



## Lothario

:lmao I like it. I thought Orton was out for SvrS but he & Bray are nice additions.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles, Orton, Ambrose, Wyatt and Corbin! 

Helluva team for Survivor Series! 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Sincere

Miz forgot what brand he's on :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick

if Styles & Dean on the team what the point of doing the #1 contender match tonight


----------



## StylesP1

I dont like that Ziggler isnt there. IC champ should be in there.


----------



## Master Bate

So Corbin is totally walking out on Team Smackdown interesting.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I guess they don't have Miz and Dolph Ziggler in the team because they're having an IC title match in SS.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

I wouldn't want Miz representing my brand either after that botch. :serious:


----------



## cgs480

Shoulda replaced Corbin with Harper.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Solid team !


----------



## Dolorian

"Leading team RAW to a victory" oops Miz :lol


----------



## Therapy

Nice move putting Maryse in front of him to play the chicken shit


----------



## [email protected]

Miz pulling Maryse in front of him after talking shit to Bryan was great.


----------



## the_hound

its soo going to happen at mania


----------



## Sincere

I knew it, more Miz v. Bryan tease :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

:lol Bryan getting angry again


----------



## TD Stinger

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> That doesn't make much sense, since Miz DDTs guys while they're kneeling and that's only been a signature rather than a finisher.
> 
> If Alexa used a jumping DDT, that would be more sensible, since she's got a gymnastic background and is known for being an aerialist.


Miz had already established the SCF as his Finisher. Doesn’t mean the move doesn’t look impactful. And with the way Alexa pops her hips before delivering the move, it looks very impactful.


----------



## Abisial

Open challenge? Oooooo


----------



## Uptown King

IC title match.


----------



## Sincere

Angry DB :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Holy shit. This is awesome.


----------



## Master Bate

The Miz is such a good heel. Fucking hell.


----------



## TD_DDT

Ziggler wearing his belt backward. Dork.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ziggler's overness has definitely rejuvanted after his Miz feud.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Ziggler vs. Zack Ryder or was that a slip by Bryan?


----------



## Pongo

this angle is awesome


----------



## [email protected]

Damn....Bryan is feeling that fire right now. I don't think they can let Miz egg him on for long,but it's effective for now


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Miz and Daniel Bryan have such great chemistry.


----------



## StylesP1

Open challenge?? Please be Joe, and Joe squashes him...i like Ziggler by the way. It will be Corbin and i am more than fine with that.


----------



## DammitChrist

Shit, Daniel Bryan is getting pissed off :mark:



Pongo said:


> what the fuck ziggler out of the team?


Ok, I'm HAPPY that Randy Orton is on Team Smackdown. They needed him on the team.

Serious question though: WHY is the United States Champion competing for Team Raw, but NOT the Intercontinental Champion for Team Smackdown; Dolph Ziggler?

Edit: Unless he's losing the title tonight


----------



## the_hound

RVD RVD RVD RVD RVD


----------



## Therapy

That was a fucking killer segment... Holy shit.. I'm glued to my TV


----------



## Uptown King

Could see Corbin coming out to challenge for this belt.


----------



## shutupchico

Leather Rebel said:


> I guess they don't have Miz and Dolph Ziggler in the team because they're having an IC title match in SS.


yea, i'm thinking the same thing. cuz if ziggler and miz aren't "deserving" of being on the smackdown team the way they helped carry the show for months, nobody is. also the IC champ should be on the team.


----------



## SAMCRO

God they're really teasing us with Bryan getting back in the ring and its torture, if they wont let him they shouldn't be making us think it might happen.


----------



## Headliner

Bryan could have went a lot harder than that on the mic. For a "rage" moment that was a letdown.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Give us Ziggler v. Apollo.


----------



## Crasp

C'mon Ellsworth! Challenge Ziggy!

I guess Corbin though.


----------



## Phaedra

So what are the chances that Joe is stepping in for Orton and they are just saying Orton to avoid too much 'surprise team member' speculation?

I think high given they are filming NXT at the same venue as Smackdown for their fallout after SvS


----------



## cgs480

Guessing it's gonna be Apollo Crews.


----------



## Sincere

If they don't continue to slow burn this rivalry and eventually give us Miz v. Bryan at Mania, I'm going to be so disappointed now. I need it now. It needs to happen.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Corbin in the SD team ahead of the IC champion, Miz and Harper

Terrible decision. The guy is truly awful


----------



## wwe9391

I don't get why they keep teasing Bryan vs Miz when we all know its not happening


----------



## Master Bate

I hope The Miz freaking wins the RR with fuckery, like actually winning it in a cowardly way. The segments with Bryan and Miz would be so good. 

That or Jericho.


----------



## Therapy

Headliner said:


> Bryan could have went a lot harder than that on the mic. For a "rage" moment that was a letdown.


It's been a slow build. I like he didn't go full apeshit just yet.. The slow burn feud between them has been great..


----------



## Pongo

DammitC said:


> Shit, Daniel Bryan is getting pissed off :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm HAPPY that Randy Orton is on Team Smackdown. They needed him on the team.
> 
> Serious question though: WHY is the United States Champion competing for Team Raw, but NOT the Intercontinental Champion for Team Smackdown; Dolph Ziggler?
> 
> Edit: Unless he's losing the title tonight


i don't even know how they can justify kayfabe wise not putting the man who solo'd team authority in the team


----------



## cgs480

Phaedra said:


> So what are the chances that Joe is stepping in for Orton and they are just saying Orton to avoid too much 'surprise team member' speculation?
> 
> I think high given they are filming NXT at the same venue as Smackdown for their fallout after SvS


I'm thinking the Wyatts turn on him and Harper replaces him. Then we get a Wyatts vs Shield moment in the match at Survivor Series with Strowman, Wyatt, Harper and the Shield.


----------



## AngryConsumer

SDL keeping options open, IMO, with the SS team. 

Ziggler the insurance plan if Orton has to miss, which can lead to Wyatt playing Orton on the SDL before SS.


----------



## V-Trigger

Orton at SVS? WTF


----------



## SAMCRO

wwe9391 said:


> I don't get why they keep teasing Bryan vs Miz when we all know its not happening


I mean it could happen, it would be a big selling point for WM Daniel Bryan returning to in ring action, whether its just for one night or not. I mean i wanna believe thats what they got planned, otherwise all this stuff with Miz is a waste of time.


----------



## DammitChrist

Pongo said:


> i don't even know how they can justify kayfabe wise not putting the man who solo'd team authority in the team


and the guy who solo'd Randy Orton's team 4 years ago.


----------



## the_hound

fucking love that smackdown tune


----------



## Therapy

:lol.. fpalm Hawkins .. Alright stop.. Jobber time


----------



## Alright_Mate

Rowdy Yates said:


> Corbin in the SD team ahead of the IC champion, Miz and Harper
> 
> Terrible decision. The guy is truly awful


Not you again :Out


----------



## DammitChrist

LMAO the fucking relief I had when I saw Curt Hawkins's name flash on the titantron. I thought Ziggler was going to lose the IC title to Baron Corbin or something XD


----------



## TD Stinger

Phaedra said:


> So what are the chances that Joe is stepping in for Orton and they are just saying Orton to avoid too much 'surprise team member' speculation?
> 
> I think high given they are filming NXT at the same venue as Smackdown for their fallout after SvS


Only works if they do it at Suvivor Series. Say someone takes out Orton beforehand and Joe is the replacement. If Joe gets hurt in his match with Nakamura, then SD is suddenly SOL.

Also, I love Dean and AA being Talking Smack.


----------



## Phaedra

I lost my smile.


----------



## AngryConsumer

"Curt Hawkins tells his GPS which way to go."

:HA :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Crasp

OK, that was fabulous.


----------



## Therapy

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 

PERFECT MATCH!!!!!


----------



## the_hound

smackdown has became raw, i stayed up to watch this shit..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

D*mmit I actually wanted a competitive match. They gave up on Curt fast.


----------



## wkc_23

Say's the wrong city and gets buried in 2 secs :westbrook5


----------



## Omega_VIK

My god, Curt Hawkins is such a fucking loser.


----------



## Phaedra

It's okay I got it back lol.


----------



## Dolorian

More like Curt Hurting...guy is dead on arrival.


----------



## TD Stinger

Given Hawkin’s current gimmick, that was really the best possible outcome. That accomplished more than any 10 minute match could have.


----------



## Crasp

Ziggy's right, it _is_ good to see Renee out there!


----------



## DoubtGin

A month of vignettes plus all that teasing for this?

Looks like they gave up on Hawkins already or they never believed in him in the first place.


----------



## StylesP1

the_hound said:


> smackdown has became raw, i stayed up to watch this shit..


If you arent enjoying this show, there is no hope for you. Its been a damn good show all night.

The last two weeks weren't so good, so its good to see SDL back on track tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

It's official: Hawkins is indeed RAW's Jinder Mahal :heston



TD Stinger said:


> Miz had already established the SCF as his Finisher. Doesn’t mean the move doesn’t look impactful. And with the way Alexa pops her hips before delivering the move, it looks very impactful.


Alexa has an established finisher, though: the Sparkle Splash. And it actually stood out.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Alright_Mate said:


> Not you again :Out


Me again?

Never seen or heard of you in my life :lmao


----------



## razzathereaver

The weeks and weeks of hype this guy had :lmao


----------



## Lothario

Dolph has already lost his heat. Jesus.


----------



## ShaWWE

Was that fast pin a new record? I don't think I've seen a pin that fast in a long time.


----------



## Erik.

With Miz and Ziggler NOT being in the elimination match, I imagine Ziggler probably drops the belt to the Miz.


----------



## Phaedra

TD Stinger said:


> Only works if they do it at Suvivor Series. Say someone takes out Orton beforehand and Joe is the replacement. If Joe gets hurt in his match with Nakamura, then SD is suddenly SOL.
> 
> Also, I love Dean and AA being Talking Smack.


I reckon they'll tape it before but Randy won't actually be at SvS.


----------



## ElTerrible

DoubtGin said:


> A month of vignettes plus all that teasing for this?
> 
> Looks like they gave up on Hawkins already or they never believed in him in the first place.


Yeah I was actually intrigued and thought for a second he could win, well more like three seconds.


----------



## [email protected]

Open challenge to RAW for the IC title. Cooooool


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I like that, Dolph defending the strap against a Raw guy.


----------



## DoubtGin

Wow, that's actually a good idea.


----------



## God Movement

#JamesEllis


----------



## DammitChrist

Okay, I guess Ziggler's open cross-brand challenge for the IC title is a good compensation for him not being on Team Smackdown. I'm cool with this


----------



## Crasp

James Ellis? Huh? At least Ambrose corrected her.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Curt Hawkins doesn't break records, records break Curt Hawkins.


----------



## Lothario

An IC challenge to a RAW challenger? I hope Zayn challenges and wins. Bring him to SD and get the belt off of Ziggler ASAP. Zayn vs Corbin at WM for the IC title will be a much better match.


----------



## Phaedra

HAHAHAHA, nice correction there lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Jame Ellis? Who the fuck is that?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Raw vs SD, the only time of year where they go head to head? Royal Rumble?


----------



## SAMCRO

James Ellys? Lol get this bitch outta here.


----------



## the_hound

hahaha james, i love you son


----------



## wkc_23

James Ellis :lol


----------



## Erik.

This dead announcer :lmao


----------



## Sincere

WTF is this moron interviewer doing. Holy shit that was horrible.


----------



## Pongo

ooooooh i love it


----------



## razzathereaver

Ellis? :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"James Ellis"

:lmao:lmao:lmao fire her coach.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

First Miz, then Danielson, then Hawkins, then Bradshaw and now the new announcer girl...

Botches

Botches everywhere


----------



## AR15

Damn Hawkins got buried.


----------



## shutupchico

miz is gonna help ziggler retain the title at survivor series because he doesn't wanna see the title on raw.


----------



## Master Bate

THE Headbangers?!!?!


----------



## Headliner

Ellsworth is so interfering.:lol

This is definitely designed for Ambrose to turn heel. If Ellsworth turns heel instead that would be lame.


----------



## ElTerrible

Sincere said:


> WTF is this moron interviewer doing. Holy shit that was horrible.


Was it the girl Alexa crushed? :grin2:


----------



## StylesP1

Where in the fucking fuck is Breezango???? Why are we getting Headbangers and Spirit Squad?


----------



## TD Stinger

Phaedra said:


> I reckon they'll tape it before but Randy won't actually be at SvS.


Yeah, but my point is just concerning Joe. Because if he gets hurt, then WWE will have to scramble.

And my God this new chick doing the interviews sucks.


----------



## Dolorian

Can we get rid of Noworth already?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Hello, McFly! :HA


----------



## Uptown King

Lothario said:


> An IC challenge to a RAW challenger? I hope Zayn challenges and wins.


That would be a fun match, but the IC title should stay on SDL.


----------



## DammitChrist

lol first AJ Styles is the one saying "take a hike/go/scram/get to steppin'," and now it's Dean Ambrose saying this stuff


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> First Miz, then Danielson, then Hawkins, then Bradshaw and now the new announcer girl...
> 
> Botches
> 
> Botches everywhere


Well at least Hawkins' was intentional :lol


----------



## Sincere

God I'm so tired of seeing this Goldberg Lesnar match hype. We all know the match is going to suck, stop trying to pretend otherwise.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> First Miz, then Danielson, then Hawkins, then Bradshaw and now the new announcer girl...
> 
> Botches
> 
> Botches everywhere


It was kinda like that Monday as well.


----------



## Pongo

shutupchico said:


> miz is gonna help ziggler retain the title at survivor series because he doesn't wanna see the title on raw.


that would be awesome


----------



## Godway

This James Ellsworth shit is too much. He shouldn't be the jumping off point for a WWE Title feud.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

That interviewer is probably dying inside over her fuck up.


----------



## TD Stinger

StylesP1 said:


> Where in the fucking fuck is Breezango???? Why are we getting Headbangers and Spirit Squad?


Well, you gotta have the jobber teams. At least Breezango hasn’t actually been on the losing side yet. There’s still one more spot open to them. If I remember correctly, the only other teams left are Breezango and the Vaudevillians.


----------



## Phaedra

TD Stinger said:


> Yeah, but my point is just concerning Joe. Because if he gets hurt, then WWE will have to scramble.
> 
> And my God this new chick doing the interviews sucks.


That's true. Hopefully if they're thinking of doing it they'll have some sort of contingency plan. 

lol, so miz is jumping to Raw for this title opportunity then? maybe?


----------



## mgman

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> First Miz, then Danielson, then Hawkins, then Bradshaw and now the new announcer girl...
> 
> Botches
> 
> Botches everywhere


I missed Bradshaw's botch, what did he say?


----------



## Sincere

XDarkholmeX said:


> That interviewer is probably dying inside over her fuck up.


Good. Let her bleed out. 










Bring in Renee to replace this corpse.


----------



## Dolorian

Godway said:


> This James Ellsworth shit is too much. He shouldn't be the jumping off point for a WWE Title feud.


It is just annoying at this point. Please DELETE this guy already.


----------



## StylesP1

TD Stinger said:


> StylesP1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the fucking fuck is Breezango???? Why are we getting Headbangers and Spirit Squad?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you gotta have the jobber teams. At least Breezango hasn?t actually been on the losing side yet. There?s still one more spot open to them. If I remember correctly, the only other teams left are Breezango and the Vaudevillians.
Click to expand...

Breeze and Fandango are so damn good together. They can be the loveable faces or the douche heels and be awesome. Why they aren't using them blows my mind.


----------



## Phaedra

When you see some of the other interviewers you realise just how good at her job Renee is.


----------



## shutupchico

Pongo said:


> that would be awesome


seems to be where they're going with it(miz jumped up, and i'm pretty sure he was calling ziggler stupid after he said he was gonna defend it against someone on raw), and would just add another layer to the most epic feud of the year.


----------



## Crasp

Luke Harper for WWE Champ.


----------



## Lothario

Uptown King said:


> That would be a fun match, but the IC title should stay on SDL.


Of course as they already have the US Title but if the winner has to defect to SD as a stipulation, Zayn should be going over. He can defend in a triple threat at TLC and would be better utiluzed on SD. Goes without saying that if that's not the case, then Dolph should retain.


----------



## wwe9391

SAMCRO said:


> I mean it could happen, it would be a big selling point for WM Daniel Bryan returning to in ring action, whether its just for one night or not. I mean i wanna believe thats what they got planned, otherwise all this stuff with Miz is a waste of time.


I highly doubt they will ever clear him. If they did let Bryan have one match I don't think Bryan would want it against the Miz.


----------



## TD Stinger

StylesP1 said:


> Breeze and Fandango are so damn good together. They can be the loveable faces or the douche heels and be awesome. Why they aren't using them blows my mind.


Well, I’ve seen some skits from the Youtube page. Haven’t really watched them but maybe they’re trying out new characters? Again, it’s either them or Vaudevillians.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Can the Headbangers come out too this please?


----------



## Rowdy Yates

WTF is this shit :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

TD Stinger said:


> Well, you gotta have the jobber teams. At least Breezango hasn’t actually been on the losing side yet. There’s still one more spot open to them. If I remember correctly, the only other teams left are Breezango and the Vaudevillians.


It's likely going to be the Vaudevilians. The New Day mentioned their name and called them out last night. That's assuming if they aren't going with the Spirit Squad though.


----------



## DoubtGin

I kinda dig Orton with the Wyatts.


----------



## Omega_VIK

That was goofy as hell. "Bray, you are a god." :HA


----------



## Phaedra

God they were going okay and they had to roll out the hokey shit.


----------



## Sincere

:lol wtf was that


----------



## Lothario

This is one if those, "So bad it's good," things. :lmao So campy. Straight out of an obscure 80s straight to VHS horror film.


----------



## razzathereaver

What the fuck was that eye shit? :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

HIS EYES 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Trophies

Orton's eyes flashing. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Why are the fucking headbangers back again? lol jesus these guys are in the wrong fucking era.


----------



## StylesP1

They have turned this Wyatt/Orton thing isnt something that I actually look forward to. Very intriguing. Old school shit. Love it.


----------



## Therapy

:lol Is he wearing fucking genie sweatpants?


----------



## [email protected]

Orton and the Wyatt's feels kind of....Lucia undergroundesque


----------



## Sincere

Usos vs. Headbangers? :aries2

I guess they could use the squash :shrug


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Samoans come across so much better as heels


----------



## ElTerrible

You are a God was a bit too much, also with better camera editing and red contacts, it would have been a killer segment, instead of that cheap shit.


----------



## Godway

This is the second time the Headbangers thought they'd get a nostalgia pop....to get nothing. 

They were never that popular to begin with, so WWE is really scraping the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Lothario

Heel Uso's need the titles at the Rumble or WM.


----------



## [email protected]

SAMCRO said:


> Why are the fucking headbangers back again? lol jesus these guys are in the wrong fucking era.


To job. Vince trusts them to do as asked and to show up. Nothing wrong with it. They serve their roll


----------



## wwetna1

[email protected] said:


> Orton and the Wyatt's feels kind of....Lucia undergroundesque


And everything unique about LU was created by WWE way back with the Taker/KAne story decades ago


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

Imagine watching RAW and realizing you have 1h 30m left.


----------



## Crasp

At least she got AJ & Dan Ambrose' names right.


----------



## the_hound

headbangers only won because austin nailed faraooq with a broom at in your house.

another lame ass quick match


----------



## Sincere

Headbangers back because SD is going to Glasgow and they wear kilts? That's all I got...


----------



## Godway

lmao at that AJ promo. He imitated every top face in the WWE.


----------



## Lothario

Who is the interview chick? She's cute.


----------



## wkc_23

James Ellis heel turn incoming.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"Any man with two hands can call an uber and get a ride outta here"

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Trophies

Al's face when ambushed with the question lmao


----------



## -XERO-

*"PEACE, BITCH!"*


----------



## I drink and I know things

I'm at the Miz TV segment with Bryan and I'm enjoying it and I also enjoyed the Ellsworth stuff at the beginning and Smackdown is better than RAW and that's all I have to say about it.


----------



## Sincere

Ellsworth bargain bin :lmao


----------



## Therapy

Ellsworth gonna call Ambrose during the middle of the match.. :lol


----------



## the_hound

plz plz let james drive in with a zamboni


----------



## DammitChrist

lol Dean Ambrose being such a good person. The way he's dismissing Ellsworth though is amusing to me :lmao


----------



## StylesP1

Surely the last tag team wont be Vaudvillains? Breezango coming out for their return would get a much better reaction.


----------



## Phaedra

I hope TO GOD that Ellsworth comes in through the crowd waving a ticket lol.


----------



## SAMCRO

wwe9391 said:


> I highly doubt they will ever clear him. If they did let Bryan have one match I don't think Bryan would want it against the Miz.


Before he retired, Bryan did say he came up with a new style to wrestle more safely, also i think its safe to say a match with Miz wont threaten his livelihood. I think wwe probably thinks a match with Miz would be a safe match for him and if Bryan worked a certain way he could easily have a good match without getting hurt. 

Also i'm sure Bryan wouldn't care if it was against Miz, he's a safe guy to work with and the heat in their feud is great, they have amazing chemistry together.


----------



## TD Stinger

My God is this interviewer’s gimmick just to literally sneak attack (interview) and ask dumb questions? I mean I’m trying not be hard on her but she just make it too easy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

:lmao

I love the Ambrose/Ellsworth chemistry. Almost wouldn't mind seeing them as a tag team... instead this will probably end up with Ambrose killing Ellsworth.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> "Any man with two hands can call an uber and get a ride outta here"
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


Wait did Dean actually say that? Took my eyes off the tv for a sec.
:lmao


----------



## Crasp

If that was the last time Ellsworth was ever seen in WWE, it would be a legendary way to go out! Quietly escorted out through a fire exit.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Lothario said:


> Who is the interview chick? She's cute.


Make the most of her, she'll be fired after tonight's show.


----------



## Lothario

I don't think it'll happen but man if Dean does snap and go postal on Ellsworth, it'd be awesome. Either James is allying with AJ because of what he told him earlier tonight or Ambrose is about to close the show with a '01 HHH level beatdown.


----------



## Sincere

Phaedra said:


> I hope TO GOD that Ellsworth comes in through the crowd waving a ticket lol.


That would actually make me lol

The look on Dean and AJ's face seeing Ellsworth all excited and waving a ticket :lmao


----------



## [email protected]

Bargain bin. Lol. I kind of want Ambrose to lose this match. He wonderful, and he's gotten so much better in this feud, but I feel like they can find something for him in the upper mid card and find Styles a new feud while they let this simmer through the rumble competing for the Cena spot.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

#BadNewsSanta said:


> :lmao
> 
> I love the Ambrose/Ellsworth chemistry. Almost wouldn't mind seeing them as a tag team... *instead this will probably end up with Ambrose killing Ellsworth.*


That's what we need.



Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;63581273 said:


> Wait did Dean actually say that? Took my eyes off the tv for a sec.
> :lmao


Yes and it was gold :lol


----------



## StylesP1

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I love the Ambrose/Ellsworth chemistry. Almost wouldn't mind seeing them as a tag team... instead this will probably end up with Ambrose killing Ellsworth.


I would like to see Ambrose hire Ellsworth as his bodyguard. Kinda like Jericho in WCW with Roufus. I think that was his name?


----------



## DammitChrist

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;63581273 said:


> Wait did Dean actually say that? Took my eyes off the tv for a sec.
> :lmao


He did lol


----------



## Rankles75

Lot of quick matches tonight...


----------



## -XERO-

Randy Orton playin' mind games and shit....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793625882803834880



Phaedra said:


> I lost my smile.


----------



## Therapy

SAMCRO said:


> Also i'm sure Bryan wouldn't care if it was against Miz, he's a safe guy to work with


----------



## [email protected]

This thing where champions come out first lately...m


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn i love hearing AJ's music, can't help but grin ear to ear when he comes out.


----------



## TD Stinger

wwetna1 said:


> And everything unique about LU was created by WWE way back with the Taker/KAne story decades ago


Ok, as much as I love the Taker vs. Kane storyline, their hocus pocus special effects in the late 90’s doesn’t compare to the cinematic cutscenes that LU produces.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Well at least Hawkins' was intentional :lol


He needs to face the fact that miscalling a town's name warrants go away heat rather than heel heat. :kobe9



Omega_VIK said:


> It was kinda like that Monday as well.


But RAW has a tendency to be retarded, whereas SmackDown doesn't. :serious:



mgman said:


> I missed Bradshaw's botch, what did he say?


He fucked up Hawkins' name *right after* Hawkins' own botch. :chlol


----------



## wwe9391

SAMCRO said:


> Before he retired, Bryan did say he came up with a new style to wrestle more safely, also i think its safe to say a match with Miz wont threaten his livelihood. I think wwe probably thinks a match with Miz would be a safe match for him and if Bryan worked a certain way he could easily have a good match without getting hurt.
> 
> Also i'm sure Bryan wouldn't care if it was against Miz, he's a safe guy to work with and the heat in their feud is great, they have amazing chemistry together.


I guess. Still tho don't see WWE ever clearing Bryan to wrestle again. Hope I'm wrong tho.


----------



## EMGESP

James Ellsworth seems like a really good guy and all, but it is a disgrace that he's been given such a prominent role. Like, what are they thinking?


----------



## AngryConsumer

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## SAMCRO

Therapy said:


>


Lol i doubt Bryan would be flying over the top rope if he did come back to the ring anyways.


----------



## Lothario

Is that a cellphone in Dean's back pocket?


----------



## Headliner

I hate to say it but Raw feels like a much bigger show than SD without Cena being around on SD. Orton's been completely devalued since Summerslam.


----------



## StylesP1

EMGESP said:


> James Ellsworth seems like a really good guy and all, but it is a disgrace that he's been given such a prominent role. Like, what are they thinking?


You are thinking too much. Its pro wrestling. Stephanie pinned The Rock back in the day...all kinds of stupid shit, even in the beloved attitude era. Ellsworth is fine.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Please. Give. Me. Back. The. Split. Screen.


----------



## Erik.

Headliner said:


> I hate to say it but Raw feels like a much bigger show than SD without Cena being around on SD. Orton's been completely devalued since Summerslam.


Meh, all the biggest booked stars are all currenly active and on Raw so it's bound to. 

Smackdown is still far more entertaining though so that's the most important for me.


----------



## Lothario

wwe9391 said:


> I guess. Still tho don't see WWE ever clearing Bryan to wrestle again. Hope I'm wrong tho.


Likewise. I don't think he'll wrestle Miz per se, but I can totally see him giving him the Running Knee and a 'Yes Lock' at Wrestlemania in a segment to end their spat.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol funniest moment of the night had to be Ellsworth walking up to Dean after everything and actually asking if he could to ringside with him, and Ambrose just staring at him bewildered then just saying "NO! Thats the whole purpose for the stipulation ya idiot".


----------



## StylesP1

Erik. said:


> Headliner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say it but Raw feels like a much bigger show than SD without Cena being around on SD. Orton's been completely devalued since Summerslam.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, all the biggest booked stars are all currenly active and on Raw so it's bound to.
> 
> Smackdown is still far more entertaining though so that's the most important for me.
Click to expand...

Yea, nobody on Raw besides Jericho interests me. That isnt the talents fault, its the booking and creative team on Raw's fault. I much rather see Styles, Becky, Alexa, American Alpha, Orton, Wyatt, Ziggler, etc...because they have been built much better and the show is just better. I don't even dvr Raw anymore, but always catch SDL live.


----------



## Lothario

I like the psychology. Dean is fighting desperate. No chain wrestling.


----------



## wwe9391

Lothario said:


> Likewise. I don't think he'll wrestle Miz per se, but I can totally see him giving him the Running Knee and a 'Yes Lock' at Wrestlemania in a segment to end their spat.


yes this i can see


----------



## Simply Flawless

Lothario said:


> This is one if those, "So bad it's good," things. :lmao So campy. Straight out of an obscure 80s straight to VHS horror film.


WWE gonna go all Exorcist with this shit at some point....someone call Father Merrin ASAP :HA


----------



## Therapy

Another fucking commercial? Goddammit


----------



## TD Stinger

Dean seems to have this obsession with punishing AJ's balls. And I give these 2 credit because even though this i their 4th match in 2 months, they've found a way to switch it up every match.


----------



## Pongo

Lothario said:


> I like the psychology. Dean is fighting desperate. No chain wrestling.


it's one of the thing that's missing in many matches these days, adapting the style to the story you are telling


----------



## Lothario

Crowd will probably get more into it as it carries on but they're sleep currently. Can't blame them. I love the chemistry between the pair but this is old now. Get these two away from each other.


----------



## SAMCRO

wwe9391 said:


> yes this i can see


I mean yeah that could totally be all its leading to but i dunno i just don't think a match with Miz is that far outta the ballpark.


----------



## Pongo

why so many commercials serisouly


----------



## Ace

Crowd is dead as fuck now.

SD desperately needs OT, everyone knows the match will be short without it.


----------



## Sincere

Lothario said:


> Crowd will probably get more into it as it carries on but they're sleep currently. Can't blame them. I love the chemistry between the pair but this is old now. Get these two away from each other.


It doesn't help that the heel is more over than the face :lol


----------



## StylesP1

Ace said:


> Crowd is dead as fuck now.


Styles vs Ambrose is approaching Banks vs Charlotte levels of stale. They have got to separate these two.


----------



## Erik.

Crowd seems fine to me.


----------



## Sincere

Styles has gotten hardly any offense thus far


----------



## Lothario

Sincere said:


> It doesn't help that the heel is more over than the face :lol


I won't argue that he's more over but AJ's fans are a lot more vocal but Dean is absolutely over. He had the bigger pops and AJ has more the more vocal. It's still in AJ'S favor in a 55/45 split but nowhere near enough to ruin the match. This ain't a Reigns situation and I don't see the point in pretending it is, tbh.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Dueling chants, nice.


----------



## SAMCRO

StylesP1 said:


> Styles vs Ambrose is approaching Banks vs Charlotte levels of stale. They have got to separate these two.


Problem is SD has almost no one else for him to face unless Cena returns. Their roster is so damn thin, they need Nakamura, my god imagine another Nakamura vs AJ Styles match, omg that would be epic.


----------



## Pongo

the intensity of this match tho


----------



## God Movement

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Dueling chants, nice.


All I heard was AJ Styles.


----------



## wkc_23

Great back and fourth match.


----------



## Lothario

I can't stress how much chemistry these two have. It's a new spot every match.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Waiting for the exorcism and a possessed Randy to yell at Daniel bryan "Your father sucks cocks in hell"....

:maury

If we're gonna go all Exorcist why the fuck not :ha


----------



## wwetna1

TD Stinger said:


> Ok, as much as I love the Taker vs. Kane storyline, their hocus pocus special effects in the late 90’s doesn’t compare to the cinematic cutscenes that LU produces.


LU cinematic cutscenes don't compare to the Taker and Kane actual vignettes theye have used to hype their returns and feuds. The Mil, Catrina, mind control, blood, and crazy ass stories they rely on all come back as a bad ripoff of everything WWE ever wrote with Kane, Taker, and Bearer at times furing the Ministry, BOD, Big Red MAchine, Unmasked, and He's coming/here ABA stuff. It can look cool at times but the idea they are ground breaking when Taker and Kane had vignetts using the same cinematography back before 1080p and 4k is silly. Taker and Kane did it all story wise, vignette wise, mysticism wise, and LU is basically written in their world


----------



## StylesP1

SAMCRO said:


> StylesP1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Styles vs Ambrose is approaching Banks vs Charlotte levels of stale. They have got to separate these two.
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is SD has almost no one else for him to face unless Cena returns. Their roster is so damn thin, they need Nakamura or someone big from NXT.
Click to expand...

Joe is the obvious answer. 

Great match here!


----------



## the_hound

rudy charles to screw ambrose


----------



## Therapy

Some great fucking chain wrestling there.. They keep upping it up a notch


----------



## wkc_23

These two have nice chemistry.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Security chasing after Ellsworth :lol :lol :lol


----------



## -XERO-

:lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

What a sequence into the calf killer! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## the_hound

POUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Sincere

Wtf @ Ellsworth :lmao

OMFG, AJ just killed him


----------



## Therapy

Great match.. Not even made AJ lost.. That was great...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

And they still say Dean isn't over :ha


----------



## StylesP1

So we have to see this match again...


----------



## Crasp

Great episode.


----------



## Headliner

I'm so going to need a gif of Ellsworth getting dragged out:lmao:lmao


----------



## [email protected]

Another very good match between the 2. This feud with Styles is very good for the career of Ambrose


----------



## Lothario

Great swerve, SDL. Awesome finish. Ellsworth atoned. That was great storytelling.


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh shit for a minute there i forgot and thought the title was on the line lol thank god.


----------



## Erik.

Was obvious Dean was winning.

Not going to have Cena/Styles so early and waste it on TLC.


----------



## SpeedStick

Ref did not see the low blow?


----------



## EMGESP

Yeah, don't have someone pick him up by the legs. Logic


----------



## DoubtGin

This was the only logical conclusion to this match, Ambrose losing again would have made no sense.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Masive pop for Ambrose.


----------



## DoubtGin

Ellsworth grinning while being pulled away

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

Well, at least with Survivor Series next, the title match between Dean & AJ won't take place until December, so there'll likely be a bit of a break now.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles is stiff AF with Ellsworth. :HA :HA


----------



## StylesP1

Great episode tonight. Very well done all night long. Not one wasted segment or match.


----------



## razzathereaver

Security's still dragging him :lmao


----------



## Erik.

That was the best Smackdown in a long long time.


----------



## Sincere

Good ending to a good match. Good way to end the show, too. Decent show overall. SD is back on track after having to tread water waiting for HIAC.


----------



## TD Stinger

wwetna1 said:


> LU cinematic cutscenes don't compare to the Taker and Kane actual vignettes theye have used to hype their returns and feuds. The Mil, Catrina, mind control, blood, and crazy ass stories they rely on all come back as a bad ripoff of everything WWE ever wrote with Kane, Taker, and Bearer at times furing the Ministry, BOD, Big Red MAchine, Unmasked, and He's coming/here ABA stuff. It can look cool at times but the idea they are ground breaking when Taker and Kane had vignetts using the same cinematography back before 1080p and 4k is silly. Taker and Kane did it all story wise, vignette wise, mysticism wise, and LU is basically written in their world


It’s not a bad rip off because they’ve taken that formula, expanded it upon it, and made it better. And by the way, not everything in LU has to do with dark and spooky storylines. Look the things like Mundo and the World Wide Underground, Sexy Star, Son of Havoc, Ivelisse, Famous B. They also mix comedy and other facets of entertainment.

It’s 2016 and WWE has all the tech in the world and yet they can’t replicate the same success in stories LU does.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leather Rebel said:


> Masive pop for Ambrose.


"but but but he isn't over !!!"


----------



## Phaedra

a little bit of tom and jerry type comic relief is absolutely fine by me lol. good match too.


----------



## wwe9391

Dam i have smackdown and raw tied for me this week


----------



## AngryConsumer

Another solid episode of SDL!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

God Movement said:


> All I heard was AJ Styles.












Edit: Great pop for the Ambrose win, too.


----------



## -XERO-

*HILARIOUS!* :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793633384480186368


Headliner said:


> I'm so going to need a gif of Ellsworth getting dragged out:lmao:lmao




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793633680358903808


----------



## I drink and I know things

I don't know how long of a shelf life his character has, but James Ellsworth has been absolute gold.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose has definitely improved big time in the ring.


----------



## Ronzilla

took 4 guys to drag that sack of potatoes..:scola


----------



## AngryConsumer

Bryan already going in on "Raw Talk." :HA


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

Imagine watching RAW and realizing you still have 1 hour to go.


----------



## Pongo

fucking amazing episode, i'm so happy with so many things


----------



## Alright_Mate

That ending was legendary, I haven't laughed that hard at a Wrestling Show for a long while.


----------



## Lothario

Great storytelling and. AJ doing what he does best. Ambrose definitely left the arena more over than he was before entering it because of it. AJ is elevating him and he's looking great booking wise. Probably my favorite match of his since this year's Rumble match vs KO. He looked good, AJ was protected, and Ellsworth ended his chapter on a happy note and atoned for last week. Can't praise the writers enough.


----------



## DoubtGin

Bryan calling out Renee for being part of RAW Talk :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

LOL Bryan is reading WF. They go straight to Renee doing Raw shows.


----------



## Sincere

Ace said:


> Ambrose has definitely improved big time in the ring.


He has stepped things up recently for sure. Still not a fan of the suicidas.


----------



## Ace

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FAJStylesSource%2Fstatus%2F793634053022973952%5B%2Furl%5D
Ellsworth had it coming.


----------



## Lothario

SpeedStick said:


> Ref did not see the low blow?


He clearly kicked him in the gut. Why are we pretending he low blowed him?


----------



## razzathereaver

AngryConsumer said:


> Styles is stiff AF with Ellsworth. :HA :HA


He sent the poor dude flying :lmao


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Renee used Naomi's real name.


----------



## TD Stinger

Another great match from those two. They have great chemistry. And, this show was pretty damn good. Some things clicked more than others but everything had a purpose.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## AngryConsumer

the_hound said:


>


:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Best thing about SD is it being only 2 hours, you don't feel like you sat and watched something as long as a Godfather movie. It moves at a good pace and its over before you know it, i just wish Vince would realize this and take notes for Raw.


----------



## StylesP1

the_hound said:


>


He went airborne without actually trying to go airborne:lol


----------



## Natecore

Wow. AJ is a God. Even he can get a shitburger like Deaner over.

Huge props to the "Legend" James Ellsworth too.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## razzathereaver

SDL was awesome tonight. Even the botches were great.


----------



## ElTerrible

I like the Hart Dungeon ángle, but half the audience is probably wondering what is a Heart Dungeon?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles/Ambrose in a TLC match! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Erik.

AJ vs. Ambrose will be awesome at TLC.

Hardly a big announcement though considering Ambrose just WON the number one contender match :lol


----------



## AmbroseRanger

wouldn't mind Renee taking off that RED shirt.


----------



## Pongo

the tlc stipulation will help to keep the match fresh, it will be a nice blow off, even this ellsworth angle helped keeping the feud fresh


----------



## ElTerrible

Smackdown should kill that shitty Raw team.


----------



## Erik.

Why do they act like the 5th man isn't clearly going to be Rollins on Raw? :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

ElTerrible said:


> Smackdown should kill that shitty Raw team.


100% agreed. 

I mean... you HAVE to have your WWE Champion, AJ Styles, emerge victorious.


----------



## Erik.

American Alpha were damn cool on Talking Smack!


----------



## Pongo

ambrose is going too over the top right now


----------



## Phaedra

Talking smack, oh lord hahahaha, ambrose has some boys lol. :ha


----------



## Pongo

Erik. said:


> American Alpha were damn cool on Talking Smack!


indeed, and they needed it


----------



## ElTerrible

Renee thinking how she is telling Ambrose that it is over. LOL.


----------



## StylesP1

Alpha burying the Raw tag division :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Oh, man... AJ Styles working with a ladder is going to be heaven. :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

lol I love how Daniel Bryan is being such a troll. I especially love how he and Shane keep claiming how Renee Young always wants Shane to leave Talking Smack.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

:lol Love Ambrose on Talking Smack.


----------



## AngryConsumer

StylesP1 said:


> Alpha burying the Raw tag division :lol


SDL's 3rd or 4th best tag-team is more over and legitimate than whoever claims to be below the New Day on Raw.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Crasp

Very fun episode of TS too. Good work Team Smackdown. Great job this week.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

SAMCRO said:


> Best thing about SD is it being only 2 hours, you don't feel like you sat and watched something as long as a Godfather movie. It moves at a good pace and its over before you know it, i just wish Vince would realize this and take notes for Raw.


It's not only the length of the show. It's the _storytelling_. One show is on point. The other is a flaming disaster.

Raw is an incredible endurance test.


----------



## Saiyanjin2

Ambrose is always great on talkingsmack, very funny.


----------



## Ace

Another great episode of Talking Smack.

AA, Dean, Bryan and Renee were brilliant.


----------



## V-Trigger

That Dragon Gate reference :mark:


----------



## Erik.

AA burying Enzo & Cass :lol


----------



## StylesP1

Erik. said:


> AA burying Enzo & Cass :lol


"We are talking about WRESTLING.....right?"

lol so good.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Looks like I was right Miz will just be stuck on the pre show (if he even gets on at all) come Survivor Series. I feel stupid for expecting WWE to push someone who isn't a HHH pet. You had a great month or so Miz, better than nothing. Back to irrelevant jobbing now.


----------



## Lothario

Rated R Maryse said:


> Looks like I was right Miz will just be stuck on the pre show (if he even gets on at all) come Survivor Series. I feel stupid for expecting WWE to push someone who isn't a HHH pet. You had a great month or so Miz, better than nothing. Back to irrelevant jobbing now.


If it only results in elevated blood pressure and you being discontent, then why do you even continue to subject yourself to it? Is there *anything* you enjoy on the show?


----------



## DammitChrist

Does anyone have some detailed notes on what they said on Talking Smack? Didn't have my tablet with me so I watched it through a buffering shitty stream.

I do know they had Natalya, Shane McMahon, American Alpha, and Dean Ambrose as guests. However, what did they actually say overall? Anything good?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lothario said:


> If it only results in elevated blood pressure and you being discontent, then why do you even continue to subject yourself to it? Is there *anything* you enjoy on the show?


Maryse looking fine as hell...

Honestly I wonder why I still watch when the entire WWE product is so terrible. But Miz is one of my top 3 favourite wrestlers of all time, and suddenly he was booked well which got my hopes up (stupidly). And there's Nikki,Usos, Rusev, etc that I'm a big fan of. And after watching for 17 years it's hard to just stop especially when there's still people I'm a big fan of, even if watching them is depressing.


----------



## TD Stinger

That is the American Alpha I want to see more of in backstage segments and skits. It did wonders for them in NXT and it would do wonders for them on Smackdown in terms of getting over in front a live crowd.


----------



## Lavidavi35

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> And they still say Dean isn't over :ha


Some even still say he can't wrestle lol


----------



## Ronzilla

sorry for this but Go Cubbies


----------



## ShaWWE

EMGESP said:


> James Ellsworth seems like a really good guy and all, but it is a disgrace that he's been given such a prominent role. Like, what are they thinking?


Stop hating. James Ellsworth is the little jobber that could.


----------



## Asuka842

You know I really don't like how WWE has essentially reduced #1 contenders matches these days down to "beat the champ, to get a shot at beating the champ again." It makes no sense, and just has your champ take a loss for no reason. It'd be like, back in the day, going "well you need to beat Ali, in order to get a shot at Ali's title." No, if you beat the champ, then you should BE the champ, because you already beat the champ.

Have Ambrose beat someone else instead, simple as that.

Becky HAD BETTER win next week. Because I'm annoyed that she's still constantly getting jobbed/punked out even as champ. So there's better be a nice payoff for that (and I'm less confident after the dumb HIAC booking of the Women's match).


----------



## HiddenFlaw

a good storyline would be that one of team smackdown gets injured(corbin)and thus forces daniel bryan to put the miz on the team



the_hound said:


>


:lol:lol:lol:lol

my dvr didnt record smackdown so i missed tonights episode


----------



## nyelator

Two in three weeks Bliss has had a promo after a match a does not miss a beat.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

What I don't get with Daniel not picking Miz, is why didn't he pick Ziggler either?


----------



## Kratosx23

Rated R Maryse said:


> What I don't get with Daniel not picking Miz, is why didn't he pick Ziggler either?


Because the storyline they've been telling ever since the brand split is that he absolutely sucks?

Gee, I wonder who I'd want on my team, Baron Corbin, who, as far as I'm aware is undefeated outside of a loss to Jack Swagger that wasn't a real loss because the official was an idiot, or Dolph Ziggler, the guy who failed and failed and failed in multiple title opportunities, has been publicly called out as a loser on tv, and was so desperate to get a title match that he had to put his career on the line to get it? Can't imagine why they didn't pick him.


----------



## wwffans123

The Miz is better than 95% Raw and SD Roster and you treated him like that after the 5***** match with Boring Ziggler?
Im not The Miz's Fan.But God damn it,What a Fucking Joke WWE.

Miz Just Leave WWE.

Like me if you agree.


----------



## domotime2

smackdown is killing it right now in sooooo many ways



Rated R Maryse said:


> What I don't get with Daniel not picking Miz, is why didn't he pick Ziggler either?


kayfabe? doesn't make sense.

reality? Now they get to do this cool Raw open challenge angle, which i love.


----------



## Kabraxal

Finally cuaght up with talking Smack after teh Cubs win wore off..... jesus fuck this show is so damn good. AA lit it up. Ambrose is going to levels he hasn't been to in years.... and Bryan and Renee are just great together. Raw Talk is such a joke compared to this.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Amazing, amazing episode this week. One of Smackdown Lives best yet.

I can see Miz costing Smackdown the victory in the 5 on 5.


----------



## Lothario

Rated R Maryse said:


> Maryse looking fine as hell...
> 
> Honestly I wonder why I still watch when the entire WWE product is so terrible. But Miz is one of my top 3 favourite wrestlers of all time, and suddenly he was booked well which got my hopes up (stupidly). And there's Nikki,Usos, Rusev, etc that I'm a big fan of. And after watching for 17 years it's hard to just stop especially when there's still people I'm a big fan of, even if watching them is depressing.


That's fair and I get it. You totally have my sympathies if you're a fan of Rusev as he's been treated terribly. Still, I think you're overreacting on the topic of Miz. His story arc is with Bryan, and the fact they didn't put Miz in a match at SvrS means they don't want the man taking a loss, because that's exactly what would happen if he was in the 5-on-5 or going against Dolph. Personally, Ziggler is absolutely obnoxious and dreadful to me so I would have lost no sleep whatsoever if Miz won. That being said, I think Miz is still being kept relevant and they've seemingly (hopefully) distanced him from the Spirit Squad, so that's a step in the right direction. He does need to get away from Dolph ASAP and the feud should have been over after NM.


----------



## coreysamson

TD Stinger said:


> That is the American Alpha I want to see more of in backstage segments and skits. It did wonders for them in NXT and it would do wonders for them on Smackdown in terms of getting over in front a live crowd.


I've been thinking this exact thing for months now. Even when they were in NXT they were suddenly less interesting once they won the titles. All of the sudden they stopped the awkward vignettes and backstage promos and just presented them as "the singlet guys that are really good athletes and technicians". I feel like that has hurt them since their call-up, that they're not over as they could be. I hope with Talking Smack they could use this as a launching pad for AA's much needed character development.

Fantastic episode as always. I enjoyed Alexa and Carmella together. They make better heel partners than opponents IMO. Ellsworth is entertaining as hell and it was pretty funny seeing that announcer butcher his name. I like Ambrose's character right now and how he's interacting with Ellsworth but it's all the more reason to ditch the "Lunatic Fringe" crap. No lunatic would accept a man's apology after screwing with his title shot like that. Bray/Orton angle has me intrigued. Makes me think they'll borrow from the Daniel Bryan story and have them face off at Mania with a slow burn build. I don't mind that.

Smackdown is fucking amazing. The one single blemish tonight's episode had was Alexa pinning Becky. I fucking hate that garbage. It's happened about a dozen times on Raw in the last three months. The champion loses on free television in a non-title match. They have really milked the hell out of that nasty concept. But it's not enough to drag the show down at all. Hope they do something with Miz as well. Maybe he'll get a singles match?


----------



## GeniusSmark

Watched both Raw and Smackdown for the first time in over two months. Why are people saying Smackdown is better? They're both equally shit.


----------



## StoneAmbrose-

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because the storyline they've been telling ever since the brand split is that he absolutely sucks?
> 
> Gee, I wonder who I'd want on my team, Baron Corbin, who, as far as I'm aware is undefeated outside of a loss to Jack Swagger that wasn't a real loss because the official was an idiot, or Dolph Ziggler, the guy who failed and failed and failed in multiple title opportunities, has been publicly called out as a loser on tv, and was so desperate to get a title match that he had to put his career on the line to get it? Can't imagine why they didn't pick him.












Baron corbin is at front. i guess he will be sole survivor. and that make me think WWE is high on him really making him a main eventer...


----------



## IronMan8

The SDL writers are so good they can make James Ellsworth a star.

LOL!


----------



## Ace

StoneAmbrose- said:


> Baron corbin is at front. i guess he will be sole survivor. and that make me think WWE is high on him really making him a main eventer...


 Looks like it's..

AJ-Roman
Dean-Rollins
KO-Corbin
Bray-Braun
Orton-Jericho


----------



## The RainMaker

Corbin is a beast. Bout time.


----------



## squarebox

Great show, much better than RAW this week.

AJ & Ambrose tore down the house again...some of us have been saying it for weeks but ever since that Stone Cold podcast, Ambrose has lifted to another level. Funnily enough, the haters have gone into hiding? :jericho3


----------



## Mox Girl

It looks weird how they put Dean in that pic, he looks just randomly stuck in the back :lol Like they forgot to put him in, then realised at the last second haha.

No idea why Corbin is front and center...


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> It looks weird how they put Dean in that pic, he looks just randomly stuck in the back :lol Like they forgot to put him in, then realised at the last second haha.
> 
> No idea why Corbin is front and center...


 It's because they haven't named Rollins yet.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lothario said:


> That's fair and I get it. You totally have my sympathies if you're a fan of Rusev as he's been treated terribly. Still, I think you're overreacting on the topic of Miz. His story arc is with Bryan, and the fact they didn't put Miz in a match at SvrS means they don't want the man taking a loss, because that's exactly what would happen if he was in the 5-on-5 or going against Dolph. Personally, Ziggler is absolutely obnoxious and dreadful to me so I would have lost no sleep whatsoever if Miz won. That being said, I think Miz is still being kept relevant and they've seemingly (hopefully) distanced him from the Spirit Squad, so that's a step in the right direction. He does need to get away from Dolph ASAP and the feud should have been over after NM.


I'd love to be as positive as you are but WWE has disappointed me so much the last 2 years or so, even just with The Miz this year they've dropped the ball with him so many times and disappointed me as a fan so many times. At this point I,personally would feel like an idiot if I got my hopes up again. And I doubt Miz isn't in the SS match to protect him, looking at how often Miz has been fed to Reigns, AJ, Orton, Ambrose, etc. this year they have no problem in having the chosen ones go over him. And he's lost relevance, he went from being WWE's MVP, to basically being irrelevant in under a month. Whats he done since losing the belt? Team up with Spirit Squad and thats about it. Tonight he cut a decent promo, got punked by Bryan, ran out of the ring and then sat at ringside and sulked, nothing about his past month makes me think there's anything in store for the guy. There's been so many opportunities this year for WWE to keep the ball rolling with Miz and they've dropped it nearly every time, I'm not going to waste my time hoping they do, when I know all the WWE's creative effort goes into how to make Reigns and Rollins look strong. 

And looking at Miz's immediate future, not in the SS match, Dolphs not defending the belt vs. him there, so their rematch will be stalled out until it finally happens and Miz loses there. At which point he's lost all momentum. After the belt off him their should have been an immediate rematch to move The Miz onto bigger things, instead he's fallen down the card.


----------



## Simply Flawless

So Randy's plan to infiltrate the Wyatt's kind of went tits up as Bray has now brainwashed him....:lmao


----------



## In Punk We Trust

It's Corbin's time to shine, hope he gets some eliminations and isn't just the jobber, eliminating Braun would be huge for him :mark: :mark:


----------



## Pongo

Rated R Maryse said:


> Looks like I was right Miz will just be stuck on the pre show (if he even gets on at all) come Survivor Series. I feel stupid for expecting WWE to push someone who isn't a HHH pet. You had a great month or so Miz, better than nothing. Back to irrelevant jobbing now.


i think shutupchico made the right call during the episode, miz will be involved in dolph's match, he will do everything to keep the title on dolph, and honestly it's a goddamn cool development. You tend to be too hasty (and believe me i get it), they didn't drop the angle with bryan, they are going for a slow burn build, they keep em busy with other shit but further their interactions every once in a while..they are not done yet, they are just still ramping up the feud.

Keep in mind his feud with dolph is not over, there is still a ladder match (god please make it a ladder match) to close it. 

And This open challenge helps everyone involved, helps rebuild the prestige of the title, gives miz and dolph a break from each other in the ring, allows them to keep the feud going into tlc where the toys will make for a fresh match up and they can play off on this miz fight too safe angle,and it makes for some awesome and memorable interactions between miz and dolph

it's also an awesome way to showcase the characters they developed since the brand split, dolph is recklessly trying to prove himself (and if he succeed he elevates the value of the belt), miz is obsessed with the ic belt and wants to keep it safe and close (and that too gives value to the belt)

seriously i think this will all work out great


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Ambrose Girl @Craig of The Lynch Mob *I don't have a bad word to say about Ambrose anymore. His performances in the last few weeks have been above average, and I must admit I'm taking a liking to the character change. The beard looks good too, and this is coming from someone who prefers goatees :reigns2.*


----------



## Phaedra

I'm still laughing this morning at Ambrose asking Bryan if this was a sporting friendly or an actual turf war cause he knew a few guys from philly and they could drive up to headquarters and wreck shit, confused if he was supposed to go Tonya Harding on this shit or not. too good

American Alpha just straight up burying everyone lol, I love talking smack.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Pongo said:


> i think shutupchico made the right call during the episode, miz will be involved in dolph's match, he will do everything to keep the title on dolph, and honestly it's a goddamn cool development. You tend to be too hasty (and believe me i get it), they didn't drop the angle with bryan, they are going for a slow burn build, they keep em busy with other shit but further their interactions every once in a while..they are not done yet, they are just still ramping up the feud.
> 
> Keep in mind his feud with dolph is not over, there is still a ladder match (god please make it a ladder match) to close it.
> 
> And This open challenge helps everyone involved, helps rebuild the prestige of the title, gives miz and dolph a break from each other in the ring, allows them to keep the feud going into tlc where the toys will make for a fresh match up and they can play off on this miz fight too safe angle,and it makes for some awesome and memorable interactions between miz and dolph
> 
> it's also an awesome way to showcase the characters they developed since the brand split, dolph is recklessly trying to prove himself (and if he succeed he elevates the value of the belt), miz is obsessed with the ic belt and wants to keep it safe and close (and that too gives value to the belt)
> 
> seriously i think this will all work out great


One thing I really want to touch on; rebuilding the IC Title, why? They literally just rebuilt it and had it more credible than its been in forever. Yet they've dropped the ball so badly that the belt needs to be rebuilt again already.

I know I'm being hasty here, but being a Miz fan has taught me that WWE drops the ball a lot. I've got my hopes up for Miz like a dozen times this year and been let down 11 times. Expecting anything different seems silly. And the Dolph feud shouldn't be dragged out, it's lost all momentum already, stalling it out for another month or so just hurts everyone involved. Especially when Miz was ready to move onto bigger things, but now he's stuck in the same feud for what two months(?) between No Mercy and TLC and he's losing at both PPVs and doesn't get a match at SS. Its not exactly the best way to move the guy onto his next feud if he spends two months losing his previous feud.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Phaedra said:


> I'm still laughing this morning at Ambrose asking Bryan if this was a sporting friendly or an actual turf war cause he knew a few guys from philly and they could drive up to headquarters and wreck shit, confused if he was supposed to go Tonya Harding on this shit or not. too good
> 
> American Alpha just straight up burying everyone lol, I love talking smack.


Can i vote for Ambrose to rock up at SS with a gang of hard hitting motherfuckers armed with metal bars and bats ready to fuck people up


----------



## Pongo

Rated R Maryse said:


> One thing I really want to touch on; rebuilding the IC Title, why? They literally just rebuilt it and had it more credible than its been in forever. Yet they've dropped the ball so badly that the belt needs to be rebuilt again already.
> 
> I know I'm being hasty here, but being a Miz fan has taught me that WWE drops the ball a lot. I've got my hopes up for Miz like a dozen times this year and been let down 11 times. Expecting anything different seems silly. And the Dolph feud shouldn't be dragged out, it's lost all momentum already, stalling it out for another month or so just hurts everyone involved.


Look i'm a ziggler fan, i know a thing or two about wwe dropping the ball, but right now i think they are doing things the right way, taking the time to develop things properly. If and when they drop the ball then we can complain, they didn't lose momentum, we just a had a couple of filler episodes, but this goes for everyone on smackdown..they just took a breather that's all, now they are ramping up again, and they are not stalling out they are adding new elements to their feud.
I think your fear of wwe screwing up (and again it's totally called for) it's preventing you to see the bigger picture, they are setting up the pieces for an epic climax at tlc, and after that it's wrestlemania season and they can all go their separate ways with new feuds


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Pongo said:


> Look i'm a ziggler fan, i know a thing or two about wwe dropping the ball, but right now i think they are doing things the right way, taking the time to develop things properly. If and when they drop the ball then we can complain, they didn't lose momentum, we just a had a couple of filler episodes, but this goes for everyone on smackdown..they just took a breather that's all, now they are ramping up again, and they are not stalling out they are adding new elements to their feud.
> I think your fear of wwe screwing up (and again it's totally called for) it's preventing you to see the bigger picture, they are setting up the pieces for an epic climax at tlc, and after that it's wrestlemania season and they can all go their separate ways with new feuds


I just cant get my hopes up, I refuse to when they've been dashed so often in the past. Espeially with Miz who as history shows us isn't exactly a favourite of the powers that be.

And within that as well, really why should I have to get my hopes up. Why should I be hoping that the WWE are going somewhere with this and will push Miz. You look at Miz four weeks ago, and yet now I'm once again hoping they wont completely drop the ball. He was redhot, he had all the momentum in the world, yet they've pissed it all away and cooled him right off to the point where I have to hope he gets that push back again. There was no need to make him irrelevant after he lost the IC belt, thats when he needed his momentum kept up most of all, that was the worst time to reduce him to just being Spirit Squads mouthpiece. The mere fact they cooled him right off at the worst possible time just makes it even harder to expect them to push someone who isn't a Vince guy nor a HHH pet project from NXT.


----------



## TD Stinger

@StylesP1











This is what Breezango have been doing lately.


----------



## Pongo

Rated R Maryse said:


> I just cant get my hopes up, I refuse to when they've been dashed so often in the past. Espeially with Miz who as history shows us isn't exactly a favourite of the powers that be.
> 
> And within that as well, really why should I have to get my hopes up. Why should I be hoping that the WWE are going somewhere with this and will push Miz. You look at Miz four weeks ago, and yet now I'm once again hoping they wont completely drop the ball. He was redhot, he had all the momentum in the world, yet they've pissed it all away and cooled him right off to the point where I have to hope he gets that push back again. There was no need to make him irrelevant after he lost the IC belt, thats when he needed his momentum kept up most of all, that was the worst time to reduce him to just being Spirit Squads mouthpiece. The mere fact they cooled him right off at the worst possible time just makes it even harder to expect them to push someone who isn't a Vince guy nor a HHH pet project from NXT.


because they didn't specifically made him irrelevant, they just had two filler episodes, everyone was irrelevant these last few weeks, nothing grand happened.. now they are building towards SS and they reignited the feud with bryan, and foudn a way to let ziggler defend is title while keeping miz involved someway, i know it's not optimal for his momentum right now, but this is way i talked about bigger picture, i think it will all pay out at tlc for the reason i stated in the previous post

anyway let's just wait and see, i'm not telling you to be optimistic but i wanted to offer an outlook on why this could be a good thing if they go through with it


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Chasing Yesterday said:


> I'm just going to guess that @DemonKane_Legend is absolutely horrified at the booking of Kane tonight.


It's totally karma for the cut & paste post he keeps doing where he shits on Jericho. :lmao


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Ace said:


> Looks like it's..
> 
> AJ-Roman
> Dean-Rollins
> KO-Corbin
> Bray-Braun
> Orton-Jericho


God they have to change that picture up quickly, I hope on tv whenever they show the match card, it looks better with Corbin in the back as a lone wolf type character. 

However no matter how bad it looks, it looks like

Corbin/Roman
AJ/KO
Bray/Braun
Ambrose/Y2J
Mystery man/Orton.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Legit BOSS said:


> @Ambrose Girl @Craig of The Lynch Mob *I don't have a bad word to say about Ambrose anymore. His performances in the last few weeks have been above average, and I must admit I'm taking a liking to the character change. The beard looks good too, and this is coming from someone who prefers goatees :reigns2.*


I wish he'd go back to his FCW look though.
Only problem I have.
Maybe use some of those painful submission moves he knows ; just use the Regal Stretch and call it the Strait Jacket since WWE loves that sort of branding.


----------



## The Dazzler

I'm still not bored with AJ/Ambrose. That's how good they are together. Ambrose has really turned things around. He was great on Talking Smack as well.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

BarrettBarrage said:


> I wish he'd go back to his FCW look though.
> Only problem I have.
> Maybe use some of those painful submission moves he knows ; just use the Regal Stretch and call it the Strait Jacket since WWE loves that sort of branding.


I do wish that when he turns heel he changes his look, but not to the regular black trunks like everyone has. He looks weird in them. I also think the painful submissions come with a heel turn.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Solid/fun show.

Y'all already the good bits. I actually did like the way the Bray/Orton thing is going, it's something diff for Orton at least.
And I thought that was an excellent Baron Corbin showcase promo.

:mj4 Curt Hawkins. 

:mj2 damn shame they're gonna put him over Swagger thou.


----------



## Bazinga

It's a shame Styles was booked so well against Cena, that it's all been undone with this Ambrose feud.

As Champion he should be booked to look strong, now he's just another heel carrying a belt.

And why does Shane even bother appearing? He adds nothing and he should only appear for big announcements.


----------



## Simply Flawless

If next week we don't have a roster wide gathering for the Exorcism of Randy Orton i'll riot


----------



## chronoxiong

Enjoyed this week's show. Ellsworth was hilarious in the end. I still wonder if Orton has joined the Wyatts or this is just a game where he ends up defeating them. Sucked that Becky Lynch ate another pin but I enjoyed that little partnership Alexa Bliss and Carmela had. And not sure why The Miz isn't in the Survivor Series match unless it's leading to him screwing them in the end which I can buy.


----------



## J-B

Another decent show, I'm still enjoying the AJ/Ambrose stuff despite them wrestling each other like every week now. Hopefully Elsworth goes away for a bit now and lets them get a bit more serious as TLC draws nearer. Also :lol @ Dasha calling Elsworth "James Ellis". Shoutout to The Usos who have been great since their much needed character change.


----------



## JTB33b

chronoxiong said:


> Enjoyed this week's show. Ellsworth was hilarious in the end. I still wonder if Orton has joined the Wyatts or this is just a game where he ends up defeating them. Sucked that Becky Lynch ate another pin but I enjoyed that little partnership Alexa Bliss and Carmela had. And not sure why The Miz isn't in the Survivor Series match unless it's leading to him screwing them in the end which I can buy.


I think Miz is the backup plan if Orton's wife goes into labor early. But otherwise I see him getting involved in Ziggler's match and that could happen even if he replaces Orton.


----------



## nyelator

I hope Bliss uses the DDT and the Twisted Bliss as finishers


----------

